# The XNTP Lounge, XNTPs ONLY please



## daleks_exterminate

Because there are times when we just need to get away

*You must be an XNTP to post on this thread, no other types and no changing your type to join.*



Just a place to chill, relax and hang out.​


----------



## The Doc

A breathe of fresh air!


----------



## Pifanjr

You know what I like about this place? The drinks come in shot glasses, bottles, and over ice. You can't get those frilly drinks with little umbrellas and unicorn toothpicks in them.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

You know what I like about this place? The drinks come in shot glasses, bottles, and over ice. You can't get those frilly drinks with little umbrellas and unicorn toothpicks in them.

(That being said, I'm buying you guys some Martini, Old Fashioned and Pint glasses. You don't shoot scotch).


----------



## The Doc

Frilly toothpicks?!? gaaag. No cheap beer either.

And of course OPEN 24/7 we dont check ID so the coast is clear


----------



## daleks_exterminate

YES!

What's on tap?


----------



## Pifanjr

Leaf on the Wind said:


> (That being said, I'm buying you guys some Martini, Old Fashioned and Pint glasses. You don't shoot scotch).


Yeah, get me a pint of scotch please.

Is it normal for XNTPs to drinking this early on a Monday?

On the bright side, any concerns about being an alcoholic is gone!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

*runs in gasping for air and falls to the floor*

i just came back from the battleground, you guys!


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> *runs in gasping for air and falls to the floor*
> 
> i just came back from the battleground, you guys!


Grab yourself a drink and pull up a chair.

Been thinking ...maybe we should set aside one wall where you can hang/display your weaponry.

Assuming the weapons isn't somehow attached to you; that would be painful.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Leaf on the Wind said:


> Grab yourself a drink and pull up a chair.
> 
> Been thinking ...maybe we should set aside one wall where you can hang/display your weaponry.
> 
> Assuming the weapons isn't somehow attached to you; that would be painful.





I need a yard to put my claymore in !!!

(I think this is my favorite thread to ever be created.)


----------



## Theobruh

Thank the Daleks.
:exterminate:


----------



## The Doc

mods can you please delete the enfp troll feces


----------



## Theobruh

Doc Brown said:


> mods can you please delete the enfp troll feces


That are defacing the brand new shininess of our shot-glasses...


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Pifanjr said:


> You know what I like about this place? The drinks come in shot glasses, bottles, and over ice. You can't get those frilly drinks with little umbrellas and unicorn toothpicks in them.






Leaf on the Wind said:


> You know what I like about this place? The drinks come in shot glasses, bottles, and over ice. You can't get those frilly drinks with little umbrellas and unicorn toothpicks in them.
> 
> (That being said, I'm buying you guys some Martini, Old Fashioned and Pint glasses. You don't shoot scotch).



Them's fighting words... my trademark Mai-Tai's often come with little umbrellas... Perhaps that's not a hard and fast rule. 

I would love a scotch....followed by an old fashioned.


----------



## Theobruh

I'm not sure what's so unclear about the OP.
The INFPs and ENTJs have their own lounges, so why can't we get our own? Do you people have no respect for personal boundaries?


----------



## Sava Saevus

Woops. This is not where I parked my car...


----------



## Mr. Demiurge

Just because I nominally share three letters with you doesn't mean I don't despise you all.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Them's fighting words... my trademark Mai-Tai's often come with little umbrellas... Perhaps that's not a hard and fast rule.
> 
> I would love a scotch....followed by an old fashioned.


Put it to a vote. 

If pressed, I can live with the umbrella ***shudders*** but not the unicorn toothpick, maybe a little plastic sword.

And if we're doing Mai Tai's, you get one umbrella and one sliver of pineapple; that's it. No going overboard! And just because the unicorn toothpick is spearing an olive for a Martini does not make it acceptable; little plastic sword or it doesn't happen.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Mr. Demiurge said:


> Just because I nominally share three letters with you doesn't mean I don't despise you all.


Can we get you a drink and a cat to snuggle?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Leaf on the Wind said:


> Put it to a vote.
> 
> If pressed, I can live with the umbrella ***shudders*** but not the unicorn toothpick, maybe a little plastic sword.
> 
> And if we're doing Mai Tai's, you get one umbrella and one sliver of pineapple; that's it. No going overboard! And just because the unicorn toothpick is spearing an olive for a Martini does not make it acceptable; little plastic sword or it doesn't happen.



Ok how about keep the umbrella, but ax the silly red straws. It will save money too. 

Gotta put up the dartboard.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Yo


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Earthious said:


> Yo


Welcome. Want a drink? We have non alcoholic options for the younger ntps


also riddles.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Welcome. Want a drink? We have non alcoholic options for the younger ntps
> 
> 
> also riddles.


Hey! I'll take whatever you have.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

I'm so happy we have our own exclusive lounge. Has the ENFP been kicked out yet?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Earthious said:


> I'm so happy we have our own exclusive lounge. Has the ENFP been kicked out yet?


It has been reported. Also asked to avoid speaking here. 
Not deleted yet though.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> It has been reported. Also asked to avoid speaking here.
> Not deleted yet though.


WHERE ARE THE MODS? :happy:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Earthious said:


> WHERE ARE THE MODS? :happy:


We've all reported it. They should get the message. 

Anyway, here's chocolate milk.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> We've all reported it. They should get the message.
> 
> Anyway, here's chocolate milk.


Are mods friendlier in the NTP lounge because of our tert and inferior Fes? :dry:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Earthious said:


> Are mods friendlier in the NTP lounge because of our tert and inferior Fes? :dry:


Curse fe and its sudden but inevitable betrayal!!!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

The sunshine rainbow poop is removed and shipped back to unicorn land!!!! Yayyyy


----------



## Sava Saevus

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> The sunshine rainbow poop is removed and shipped back to unicorn land!!!! Yayyyy


----------



## mangodelic psycho

If this keeps up I see entps changing their types and posting for the giggles. Or maybe that'll be just me :kitteh:


----------



## TreeBob

Why are you summoning me, the SP, to your NTP thread?


Also, this is for mango


----------



## Theobruh

:shocked:
Wait, TreeBob, does that mean you can post on the ENTJ and INFP lounges without fear of deletion? 


* *





:laughing:


----------



## TimeWillTell

So, just to be sure, *I can't take lapdance while I m surfing on the Internet*!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

TreeBob said:


> Why are you summoning me, the SP, to your NTP thread?
> 
> 
> Also, this is for mango
> View attachment 404114


Reported.

You know that tentacle looks great, but it'd look better girlled, on my plate, with some lemon and salt. Just saying. Don't mean anything personal.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

*sigh*

the estp has been reported. 

More alcohol?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Yes, please. Cigar anyone?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

WikiRevolution said:


> So, just to be sure, *I can't take lapdance while I m surfing on the Internet*!


Why not?





heres one


----------



## daleks_exterminate

psychedelicmango said:


> Yes, please. Cigar anyone?


Oh hell yes.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

No @_WikiRevolution_ & @psychedelicmango you're good. Im
a sappy romantic too. (It's our hidden fluffiness). Besides, the ENTPS don't understand. -.-

http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/668130-entp-lounge-entps-only-please.html


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

^Lol, like the first half of the thread has been deleted.


----------



## Pifanjr

I'm a romantic too. I didn't even know how much of a romantic I am, but since I fell in love with Daleks it has become very apparent.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Pifanjr said:


> I'm a romantic too. I didn't even know how much of a romantic I am, but since I fell in love with Daleks* it has become very apparent*.


ROFL! How do you know? Have you grown some antenna?


----------



## Pifanjr

WikiRevolution said:


> ROFL! How do you know? Have you grown some antenna?


How do I know? Empirical evidence.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Pifanjr said:


> How do I know? Empirical evidence.


Could you enlight an ENTP cousin, interested in how INTPs feelings/emotions manifest pls?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

WikiRevolution said:


> Could you enlight an ENTP cousin, interested in how INTPs feelings/emotions manifest pls?


He dropped his luggage, ran at me at the airport (like a one man stampede) and grabbed and held me, while crying.

it was magical. 

(Does that help?)


----------



## TimeWillTell

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> He dropped his luggage, ran at me at the airport (like a one man stampede) and grabbed and held me, while crying.
> 
> it was magical.
> 
> (Does that help?)


<3 :applouse: Thanks! Hail Love!

Don't trust the critics & watch that if you haven't yet ^^

The Love Guru (2008) - IMDb


----------



## Pifanjr

WikiRevolution said:


> Could you enlight an ENTP cousin, interested in how INTPs feelings/emotions manifest pls?





Daleks_Exterminate said:


> He dropped his luggage, ran at me at the airport (like a one man stampede) and grabbed and held me, while crying.
> 
> it was magical.
> 
> (Does that help?)


This. Then spend the entire car ride to her place just staring at her with a big grin on my face. We spend the next 3 weeks in each others presence for every waking moment and a lot of the sleeping moments too without getting bored or seriously annoyed with each other. 

I mean, I even bought her a coffee, _twice_, what more evidence do you need?


----------



## TimeWillTell

Pifanjr said:


> This. Then spend the entire car ride to her place *just staring at her with a big grin on my face*. We spend the next 3 weeks in each others presence for every waking moment and a lot of the sleeping moments too without getting bored or seriously annoyed with each other.
> 
> I mean, I even bought her a coffee, _twice_, what more evidence do you need?


Yeah, big grin on your face was enough ^^ Funny how INTPs lose it when they're happy


----------



## daleks_exterminate

@WikiRevolution the coffee thing is important though. He really hates coffee and im
a total coffee addict. 

he supplied my addiction. That's love.


----------



## sinaasappel

hiiii i think i accidentally stepped on a unicorn on the way in


----------



## Parrot

The ENTP thread is nice, but it is also nice to enjoy the company of our more thorough brothers and sisters. We even have our own moderator, although most of us language seems to be a rough translation from binary. @WikiRevolution @psychedelicmango @johnnyyukon I want to be a manslut too!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> @WikiRevolution the coffee thing is important though. He really hates coffee and im
> a total coffee addict.
> 
> he supplied my addiction. That's love.


I hope pif keeps those vit c tablets under lock and key though. 



Drunk Parrot said:


> The ENTP thread is nice, but it is also nice to enjoy the company of our more thorough brothers and sisters. We even have our own moderator, although most of us language seems to be a rough translation from binary. @WikiRevolution @psychedelicmango @johnnyyukon I want to be a manslut too!


Silly, you're The Manslut. No need to even mention you.


----------



## TreeBob

Thread closed because daleks is actually an ESTP and therefore cannot post here anymore.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

It's back!!! We can now be our superior selves. Aren't you happy we're not estjs like posh eagle ?!

or even intjs. Why would posh want to become an intj when entp is a type? 

Anyone else fine this odd? 
@_Drunk Parrot_, @_Leaf on the Wind_, @_WikiRevolution_, @_johnnyyukon_, @_GIA Diamonds_, @_Earthious_, @_Pifanjr_, @_Komorebi_, @_Nihilo Ex Nihilo_ 

were back


----------



## daleks_exterminate

@psychedelicmango @PolexiaSmallPox


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> It's back!!! We can now be our superior selves. Aren't you happy we're not estjs like posh eagle ?!
> 
> or even intjs. Why would posh want to become an intj when entp is a type?
> 
> Anyone else fine this odd?
> @_Drunk Parrot_, @_Leaf on the Wind_, @_WikiRevolution_, @_johnnyyukon_, @_GIA Diamonds_, @_Earthious_, @_Pifanjr_, @_Komorebi_, @_Nihilo Ex Nihilo_
> 
> were back


So I guess this means I'm not setting fire to that Viking longboat I just put a down payment on.

Does that mean I have to find a crew and start pillaging helpless coastal villages?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Leaf on the Wind said:


> So I guess this means I'm not setting fire to that Viking longboat I just put a down payment on.
> 
> Does that mean I have to find a crew and start pillaging helpless coastal villages?


Yes. Of course .)


----------



## johnnyyukon

so guys, how 'bout those non xNTPs? So lame, amiright??


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

As an intp whose Fe is inferior, I prefer to use objective words, which translate into information. Lame says not much, but it least it can be translated into a method of comparison between the ENTP and the ENTP's thoughts on nonNTPs.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Peeps, 

all im going to say was that I legitimately thought "Netflix and chill" meant Netflix and chill. XD
I have discovered humans be nasty. 


.......or rather a good friend thought I was when I suggested we watched Netflix and chilled.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Kirby said:


> My refreshment for today:




i secretly love diet coke. So mmmm


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

Strange things be a brewing.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> Strange things be a brewing.


Welcome.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

@Bugs hai. I see you lurking


----------



## had2bclever

PBRs all around! I needed somewhere to relax after a long battle in the bathroom. Anything good on the tubes this evening?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Hahhaa

pbrs are great ^^
im pretty sick and have a fever / no immune system. So my night consists of Netflix and PerC. 

I dont have beer  
i have apple pie moonshine but that shit is so sweet. 

I may have dry white wine. 

Hmmm mm can you drink and be sick?


----------



## had2bclever

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Hahhaa
> 
> pbrs are great ^^
> im pretty sick and have a fever / no immune system. So my night consists of Netflix and PerC.
> 
> I dont have beer
> i have apple pie moonshine but that shit is so sweet.
> 
> I may have dry white wine.
> 
> Hmmm mm can you drink and be sick?


Really?! Me too! Just replace no immune system for one that thinks my body is a foreign object. Its like what came first, the chicken or the egg? Was it the lupus or my brain slowly detaching from its connection to my body?

Sweet moonshine is the best, otherwise you are only drinking death! 

Also yes, eventually you find an equilibrium where you can't tell if it is your body is still sick or the alcohol poison is kicking in! Either way the puzzle is more fun that soberly hating your body for turning on you, so cheers!


----------



## Pifanjr

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Peeps,
> 
> all im going to say was that I legitimately thought "Netflix and chill" meant Netflix and chill. XD
> I have discovered humans be nasty.
> 
> 
> .......or rather a good friend thought I was when I suggested we watched Netflix and chilled.


Ohhhhh. This now makes much more sense.










Please excuse the profanity


----------



## sinaasappel

anyone see the new pop tarts commercial :laughing:


----------



## PandaBoo

Due to an overwhelmingly large amount of peer pressure, I felt obligated to post in this thread.



Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Peeps,
> 
> all im going to say was that I legitimately thought "Netflix and chill" meant Netflix and chill. XD
> 
> .......or rather a good friend thought I was when I suggested we watched Netflix and chilled.


Okay, first off, I'm not your "peeps." I'm not a marshmallow candy in the shape of rabbits and baby chickens. How dare you even suggest such a thing? :angry:

Second, what do you mean by Netflix? How dare you think I use the legal way of streaming all my movies and TV shows. I prefer my cheapskate method of illegally downloading everything, thank you very much.

Third, what is this "chill" that you're requiring me to do?











* *




Okay, by "overwhelmingly," I meant just a little bit. By "large amount," I meant just one person. By "peer pressure," I meant @Daleks_Exterminate


----------



## mangodelic psycho

RedPandas said:


> Second, what do you mean by Netflix? How dare you think I use the legal way of streaming all my movies and TV shows. I prefer my cheapskate method of illegally downloading everything, thank you very much.


yo-ho, yo-ho
a pirate's life for me. 

with extra rum please.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

:blushed:


RedPandas said:


> Due to an overwhelmingly large amount of peer pressure, I felt obligated to post in this thread.


yay it worked!



> Okay, first off, I'm not your "peeps." I'm not a marshmallow candy in the shape of rabbits and baby chickens. How dare you even suggest such a thing? :angry:


Well then *WHY* did you wear that slutty *peep* costume with marshmallow fluff all over it and the bunny ears?! :angry: That's right, @psychedelicmango showed me those pics. Ha!



> Second, what do you mean by Netflix? How dare you think I use the legal way of streaming all my movies and TV shows. I prefer my cheapskate method of illegally downloading everything, thank you very much.


well I'm using someone else Netflix account, so with you on that. 



> Third, what is this "chill" that you're requiring me to do?


Thank you for stopping by, now kindly refer to my signature quote   


* *




Okay, by "overwhelmingly," I meant just a little bit. By "large amount," I meant just one person. By "peer pressure," I meant @_Daleks_Exterminate_


[/QUOTE]
But it's because.......I reallllllly enjoy talking to you. :blushed:


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

I have Netflix, but I only watch two shows off of it because they are Netflix originals.


----------



## Euclid

I have a distinct memory of you being an INTP :dry:


----------



## PandaBoo

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Well then *WHY* did you wear that slutty *peep* costume with marshmallow fluff all over it and the bunny ears?! :angry: That's right, @psychedelicmango showed me those pics. Ha!


She did WHAT, now? :shocked: Those said "pics" were for the sole purpose of mending our relationship of calling each other using vulgar derogatory titles. If you wish to join us, you will be assigned to the title of something along the lines of "Horny McNasty." Otherwise, this is a breach of confidential information between two people. I am displeased. You two heathens must be punished. BRING ME A WHIP @Grandmaster Yoda prepare me one of your finest whips. And don't be modest, give me the extra long and extra firm one. You know, the one you used to use on your ex-wife.



> But it's because.......I reallllllly enjoy talking to you. :blushed:


Something has gone amiss. Subject is showing an usually large amount of Fe. Let the prancing mango one leave, but give this one an extra set of 100 lashes.



> Thank you for stopping by, now kindly refer to my signature quote


----------



## TapudiPie

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Just a place to chill, relax and hang out.​


Bruh.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Euclid said:


> I have a distinct memory of you being an INTP :dry:


I was. Or so I thought I was. But I looked into time itself, and time stared back at me. I realized that Ti Dom was not, could not be me. Yet..... I did seem to use ti. There were drums, drums in the deep. And all of these weird theories and connections that others did not see. Thats when I discovered that I used much more Ne.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

RedPandas said:


> She did WHAT, now? :shocked: Those said "pics" were for the sole purpose of mending our relationship of calling each other using vulgar derogatory titles. If you wish to join us, you will be assigned to the title of something along the lines of "Horny McNasty." Otherwise, this is a breach of confidential information between two people. I am displeased. You two heathens must be punished. BRING ME A WHIP @Grandmaster Yoda prepare me one of your finest whips. And don't be modest, give me the extra long and extra firm one. You know, the one you used to use on your ex-wife.
> 
> 
> 
> Something has gone amiss. Subject is showing an usually large amount of Fe. Let the prancing mango one leave, but give this one an extra set of 100 lashes.


You are mistaken, I do not sell whips, only bronze daggers. You will purchase a bronze dagger now.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

How good are ENTP logic checks? They seem to be lacking in my experience with them.


----------



## had2bclever

So anyone have an idea on how to solve and existential crisis? I am up to 6 beers and nothing...


----------



## had2bclever

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> How good are ENTP logic checks? They seem to be lacking in my experience with them.


They tend to be great when I care... But please give me an example so I can decipher if I do at this very moment.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

had2bclever said:


> So anyone have an idea on how to solve and existential crisis? I am up to 6 beers and nothing...


Clear your mind and the answer will come. The only reason you are having one is because your mind won't stop digging.



had2bclever said:


> They tend to be great when I care... But please give me an example so I can decipher if I do at this very moment.


I've know ENTPs who dive into things without thinking them through particularly well and then having a WTF moment when they figure they are in beyond their means and then don't know what to do. I would have thought they'd check a little more before doing such things, but this seems quite common in my observations and interactions with them.


----------



## had2bclever

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> Clear your mind and the answer will come. The only reason you are having one is because your mind won't stop digging.
> 
> 
> 
> I've know ENTPs who dive into things without thinking them through particularly well and then having a WTF moment when they figure they are in beyond their means and then don't know what to do. I would have thought they'd check a little more before doing such things, but this seems quite common in my observations and interactions with them.


Thanks for the advice.. I have tried meditation but I can't shut up that annoying inner voice poking and prodding me. It's a character flaw I guess.

As for the observation... In my own situation, I am very ambitious until I reach a comfort equilibrium, then I spend all my time exploring my spiderweb inside my head. Then I get very distracted and the comfort level drops, causing me to get back in the "get shit done" attitude. Working for myself makes these swings VERY exaggerated, yet I find it fun to be perfectly honest.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> How good are ENTP logic checks? They seem to be lacking in my experience with them.


I think it depends. From what I've noticed, intps want to think through the entire big picture and plan all the steps so to speak. You're more perfectionistic. 

entps may look more careless....sure, but I think we jump to the first probelem of an obstacle, solve it and then move to the next one. 


We're more adaptable than intps so it works well for us.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

had2bclever said:


> So anyone have an idea on how to solve and existential crisis? I am up to 6 beers and nothing...


No. If I did, I'd be a much happier person. Let me know if you make progress?


----------



## had2bclever

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> No. If I did, I'd be a much happier person. Let me know if you make progress?


The 7th beer is kicking in.. now I am depressed that it is only 5:30. I am not a fan of the sun, but this constant rain is killing me.


----------



## had2bclever

Strange question, does anyone here suffer from a debilitating illness? I have wondered if I have always been wired this way or if I am a product of having to learn coping mechanisms. I also had a shitty family so of course that also plays into why I could be this way also. I just remember being a more attached child than I ever could be today.


----------



## Urban Erudite

had2bclever said:


> Strange question, does anyone here suffer from a debilitating illness? I have wondered if I have always been wired this way or if I am a product of having to learn coping mechanisms. I also had a shitty family so of course that also plays into why I could be this way also. I just remember being a more attached child than I ever could be today.


I was diagnosed with "Developmental Delay" in my younger years which translated to that all ominous vague diagnosis of "Aspergers", which I'm fairly convinced at this point is a coping mechanism to absentee parenting, or an (maladaptive) adaptation to unfavorable social stimulus, or in my case, almost none.

Childhood is the tether by which all things are measured in psychology, unfortunately prevention will always beat a cure.

It's just like anything else, you have to punch a hole in your own defense mechanisms until the walls come crumbling down. We adapt, it's what we do. Get adaptin'..


----------



## had2bclever

Urban Erudite said:


> I was diagnosed with "Developmental Delay" in my younger years which translated to that all ominous vague diagnosis of "Aspergers", which I'm fairly convinced at this point is a coping mechanism to absentee parenting, or an (maladaptive) adaptation to unfavorable social stimulus, or in my case, almost none.
> 
> Childhood is the tether by which all things are measured in psychology, unfortunately prevention will always beat a cure.
> 
> It's just like anything else, you have to punch a hole in your own defense mechanisms until the walls come crumbling down. We adapt, it's what we do. Get adaptin'..


Oh I am good at adapting.. I am just wondering if I formed the xntp personality as a coping mechanism. Remove emotion and use logic to to prevent things from hurting me.


----------



## Urban Erudite

I don't think the personality matrix is a coping mechanism in and of itself. There are plenty of (mostly) healthy XNTPs out there that don't consider their cognitive priorities to be a detriment to them, quite the opposite, it suits them after all.

I think these social mal-adjustments (or just plaint adaptations depending on your view) are real reactions to the environments of growing mammals, mammals which by their very nature require a tremendous amount of attention and rearing, something that has become dramatically more scarce as the world becomes overpopulated and human life is naturally less scarce and therefore by unfortunate laws of scarcity, Less valuable.

Civilization is very young, but our biology is very old. **** sapiens didn't just explode into being in the last 2,000 years, but our shiny new toys and infrastructure certainly did. This is what happens when language becomes an overgrowth that outpaces natural processes of evolution.

Our system of transferring information is trying to shoot ahead of the crawl of entropy that is biological evolution. Human beings are a very risky thing, and natural selection only counts the losses.


----------



## Parrot

had2bclever said:


> Oh I am good at adapting.. I am just wondering if I formed the xntp personality as a coping mechanism. Remove emotion and use logic to to prevent things from hurting me.


What's more likely is you never had a personality type top begin with, so the matrix created a systematic error that resulted in you. Mostly, we have a specimen designed on flawed jokes and irritable bowel syndrome.


----------



## HighSteaks

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


>


...Peridot...


----------



## HighSteaks

Also, hello lounge.


----------



## Parrot

HighSteaks said:


> Also, hello lounge.


Lounge has voted you out.


----------



## HighSteaks

Drunk Parrot said:


> Lounge has voted you out.


Darn


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia




----------



## Parrot

HighSteaks said:


> Darn


Solid picture, lounge has voted you back in.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I'm freezing. Like literally shaking. Chills. 

Annnnnnnd I'm too lazy to get up and get a blanket. 
*facepalm*


----------



## sinaasappel

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> I'm freezing. Like literally shaking. Chills.
> 
> Annnnnnnd I'm too lazy to get up and get a blanket.
> *facepalm*


Gaceful


----------



## daleks_exterminate

"I'm sorry" and "I apologize" are interchangeable.....except at a funeral.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

GIA Diamonds said:


> Gaceful


I did it. Eventually


----------



## HighSteaks

Drunk Parrot said:


> Solid picture, lounge has voted you back in.


----------



## reptilian

Urban Erudite said:


> I don't think the personality matrix is a coping mechanism in and of itself. There are plenty of (mostly) healthy XNTPs out there that don't consider their cognitive priorities to be a detriment to them, quite the opposite, it suits them after all.
> 
> I think these social mal-adjustments (or just plaint adaptations depending on your view) are real reactions to the environments of growing mammals, mammals which by their very nature require a tremendous amount of attention and rearing, something that has become dramatically more scarce as the world becomes overpopulated and human life is naturally less scarce and therefore by unfortunate laws of scarcity, Less valuable.
> 
> Civilization is very young, but our biology is very old. **** sapiens didn't just explode into being in the last 2,000 years, but our shiny new toys and infrastructure certainly did. This is what happens when language becomes an overgrowth that outpaces natural processes of evolution.
> 
> Our system of transferring information is trying to shoot ahead of the crawl of entropy that is biological evolution. Human beings are a very risky thing, and natural selection only counts the losses.


Yet the question of how functions like Ne-Ti evolved from Se-Fi and Fe-Si remains. The two most primitive functions were not sufficient enough to keep playing out the natural order of early evolutionary human tree.


----------



## Parrot

jkp said:


> Yet the question of how functions like Ne-Ti evolved from Se-Fi and Fe-Si remains. The two most primitive functions were not sufficient enough to keep playing out the natural order of early evolutionary human tree.


Is there an argument that Ti & Ne are more advanced cognitive functions? I'm as cocky as most ENTPs, but I don't see any of the functions being more evolved than the others. Something, like "separate but equal" comes to mind.


----------



## reptilian

Drunk Parrot said:


> Is there an argument that Ti & Ne are more advanced cognitive functions? I'm as cocky as most ENTPs, but I don't see any of the functions being more evolved than the others. Something, like "separate but equal" comes to mind.


The structure of human hierarchy is made from people that differ in "talent". NT are lower in percentage while SP and SJ are higher. The NT are born for the upper class of the hierarchy making changes to the world within the logical truths e.g. philosophers, scientists, the xNTP for creative solutions, xNTJ to follow their vision. The upper part of the hierarchy is smaller since the hierarchy is constructed as a pyramid. Each type has its own role or destiny to be played out in our society, the numbers are not randomly generated since there is a pattern to how people develop within the gene patent and the environment interacting, and I also assume epigenetics has its own role to play when the baby is pre-existing or pre-born.

The current society is not build for all the people to blossom and the practical human hierarchy is nothing like the naturally planned one.

To answer your question more directly: A function pairing is just how you prefer to metabolize data, yes.


----------



## sinaasappel

jkp said:


> The structure of human hierarchy is made from people that differ in "talent". NT are lower in percentage while SP and SJ are higher. The NT are born for the upper class of the hierarchy making changes to the world within the logical truths e.g. philosophers, scientists, the xNTP for creative solutions, xNTJ to follow their vision. The upper part of the hierarchy is smaller since the hierarchy is constructed as a pyramid. Each type has its own role or destiny to be played out in our society, the numbers are not randomly generated since there is a pattern to how people develop within the gene patent and the environment interacting, and I also assume epigenetics has its own role to play when the baby is pre-existing or pre-born.
> 
> The current society is not build for all the people to blossom and the practical human hierarchy is nothing like the naturally planned one.
> 
> To answer your question more directly: A function pairing is just how you prefer to metabolize data, yes.


Saying that NT's are destined for greatness is a little bias and its kinda like saying "I'm destined for greatness because I have all three master numbers in my numerolgical blueprint" (in which I do actually) and that "noone else is destined to be as great as I am." 

What I'm really saying is that we can't say that one group is gonna be great and most others won't because honestly the proof is in the pudding


----------



## mangodelic psycho

It seems like all the kids I work with are Se doms. it's embarassing really. "um miss you missed that..are we not supposed to do that excercise it's right here...do we need to write this down, it's already written here"


----------



## MCK

GIA Diamonds said:


> What I'm really saying is that we can't say that one group is gonna be great and most others won't because honestly the proof is in the pudding


I agree...however

If you are an NT you notice two things
1. Your natural response to just about everything doesn't quite fit into this world
2. SP's and SJ's seem to fit in effortlessly

Being the same will not make you great.
As an NT you have access to a whole different world that most can't see. You can use this to be great....or fail spectacularly.
Greatness is not a predestination...being an NT is no guarantee, its just an arrow in your quiver....not that other types dont have other arrows.


----------



## reptilian

GIA Diamonds said:


> Saying that NT's are destined for greatness is a little bias and its kinda like saying "I'm destined for greatness because I have all three master numbers in my numerolgical blueprint" (in which I do actually) and that "noone else is destined to be as great as I am."
> 
> What I'm really saying is that we can't say that one group is gonna be great and most others won't because honestly the proof is in the pudding


I'm not saying NT are destined for greatness, every type is destined for greatness. Its just NT have a bigger impact on civilizations progression.


----------



## sinaasappel

MCK said:


> I agree...however
> 
> If you are an NT you notice two things
> 1. Your natural response to just about everything doesn't quite fit into this world
> 2. SP's and SJ's seem to fit in effortlessly
> 
> Being the same will not make you great.
> As an NT you have access to a whole different world that most can't see. You can use this to be great....or fail spectacularly.
> Greatness is not a predestination...being an NT is no guarantee, its just an arrow in your quiver....not that other types dont have other arrows.


Jesus! I can't even argue because the way that was written will make my English teachers die and go to heaven that was Soo good!!
I do agree that sjs fit into life better, everyone else is all organized when given a task and I'm like whaaaat Iss going on here and for the longest time I was the one who would do things backwards literally because it seemed better



jkp said:


> I'm not saying NT are destined for greatness, every type is destined for greatness. Its just NT have a bigger impact on civilizations progression.


Touché I can't really argue against this because I'm too lazy to look up arguments against this if there are any
Idk maybe I'll become the next Einstein (okay the last pet was me trolling a bit even though I want to have a science career :kitteh


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

A lot of NTs I've come in contact with are just above the mediocre masses. Most of them aren't anything special; they just become gears in the clockwork along with the SJ, SP, and even the NFs. 

I do know quite a few NTs who are quite above average, though. Mostly, they are in business or academia and have made it well enough.


----------



## Parrot

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> A lot of NTs I've come in contact with are just above the mediocre masses. Most of them aren't anything special; they just become gears in the clockwork along with the SJ, SP, and even the NFs.
> 
> I do know quite a few NTs who are quite above average, though. Mostly, they are in business or academia and have made it well enough.


Awww, your signature no longer says you're an aspie. Now I have to demote you to ordinary status.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

Drunk Parrot said:


> Awww, your signature no longer says you're an aspie. Now I have to demote you to ordinary status.


Do I really have to tell you?


----------



## Parrot

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> Do I really have to tell you?


Tell me? No. But! Tell the world...? No, you don't have to do that either. You can do whatever you want.


----------



## Urban Erudite

jkp said:


> Yet the question of how functions like Ne-Ti evolved from Se-Fi and Fe-Si remains. The two most primitive functions were not sufficient enough to keep playing out the natural order of early evolutionary human tree.


I'm not sure it is an evolution. As I've said before, we have very shiny toys now, but they don't reign in hundreds of thousands of years of biology very well. Mammalian life requires more rearing than almost any other classification of organism on earth, and as population has risen, taking care of our young has become more and more difficult to keep up with, resulting in among other things:

Socially detrimental behavior, negligence, Psychopathy, Mental Illness, sexual Dysfunction, depression, and a whole host of other symptoms that can be drawn from Big Fish Small Cubicle syndrome.

I really advise against people asserting that today human beings are any "Smarter" than they were thousands of years ago. This flies in the face of biology at every turn. We are not any smarter, we just wrote more and more scrawls down on the cave walls for the other Apes to pick up on. And occassionally a super-ape comes along that adds to the stack.

I guess If you can't be reproductively successful, then you become linguistically successful, and spread memes instead of genes, and memes are of course far weaker than genes because genetics are living organisms, but memes can be intercepted by living creatures and create thought patterns like religion or science or what have you.

Language is trying to play the game that biological reproduction does in a much more crude manner. It's like a perpetual game of Dark Souls where you write down a little more information on the walls and eventually you figure it out after dying hundreds upon hundreds of times.










It's two paths aimed at preservation. One being organic, the other being sophisticated cave doodles.


----------



## reptilian

Urban Erudite said:


> I'm not sure it is an evolution. As I've said before, we have very shiny toys now, but they don't reign in hundreds of thousands of years of biology very well. Mammalian life requires more rearing than almost any other classification of organism on earth, and as population has risen, taking care of our young has become more and more difficult to keep up with, resulting in among other things:
> 
> Socially detrimental behavior, negligence, Psychopathy, Mental Illness, sexual Dysfunction, depression, and a whole host of other symptoms that can be drawn from Big Fish Small Cubicle syndrome.
> 
> I really advise against people asserting that today human beings are any "Smarter" than they were thousands of years ago. This flies in the face of biology at every turn. We are not any smarter, we just wrote more and more scrawls down on the cave walls for the other Apes to pick up on. And occassionally a super-ape comes along that adds to the stack.
> 
> I guess If you can't be reproductively successful, then you become linguistically successful, and spread memes instead of genes, and memes are of course far weaker than genes because genetics are living organisms, but memes can be intercepted by living creatures and create thought patterns like religion or science or what have you.
> 
> Language is trying to play the game that biological reproduction does in a much more crude manner. It's like a perpetual game of Dark Souls where you write down a little more information on the walls and eventually you figure it out after dying hundreds upon hundreds of times.
> 
> It's two paths aimed at preservation. One being organic, the other being sophisticated cave doodles.


Look at animals for example. Most seem to act in manner of Se, Fi. Social animals have close to conscious Fe,Si, other functions seem fairly unused.

I never suggested humans were smarter thousands of years ago. The ancestors were in a more primitive nature, it is possible society might have lacked certain functions in the psyche. I'm thinking in a larger evolutionary context since there is a huge lack of data in human evolution history.

The underlined text: I'm not sure I can agree with that logic at all. If you could elaborate?

So all you are saying is that its human nature to pass on knowledge as well as having offspring?


----------



## Parrot

jkp said:


> Look at animals for example. Most seem to act in manner of Se, Fi. Social animals has close to conscious Fe,Si, other functions seem fairly unused.
> 
> I never suggested humans were smarter thousands of years ago. The ancestors were in a more primitive nature, it is possible society lacked certain functions in the psyche. I'm thinking in a larger evolutionary context since there is a huge lack of data.
> 
> The underlined text: I'm not sure I can agree with that logic at all. If you could elaborate?
> 
> So all you are saying is that its human nature to pass on knowledge as well as having offspring?


You're just assuming that animals would have the same cognitive functions as ours. I'd say animals can show dumbed-down versions of all the functions, but they wouldn't be as refined as what we call them. Therefore, it wouldn't be fair to say an animal is Se, because actual Se doms are way more advanced in how they use their cognitive functions.


----------



## reptilian

Drunk Parrot said:


> You're just assuming that animals would have the same cognitive functions as ours. I'd say animals can show dumbed-down versions of all the functions, but they wouldn't be as refined as what we call them. Therefore, it wouldn't be fair to say an animal is Se, because actual Se doms are way more advanced in how they use their cognitive functions.


So if someone is Se dom and is bad at it we shouldnt call him a Se dom? We do have common evolutionary trees with animals. Developed evolutionary traits rarely disappear, more commonly they just stay and other mutations get pilled on.


----------



## Urban Erudite

jkp said:


> Look at animals for example. Most seem to act in manner of Se, Fi. Social animals has close to conscious Fe,Si, other functions seem fairly unused.


I don't think I'm comfortable with the personality matrix being projected onto other species of mammals. I would keep it in the family so we don't project human traits onto other creatures.



jkp said:


> I never suggested humans were smarter thousands of years ago. The ancestors were in a more primitive nature, it is possible society lacked certain functions in the psyche. I'm thinking in a larger evolutionary context since there is a huge lack of data.


Yes but you insinuated that it was an evolution unto other mammals, and I'm not so sure humans are all that different from other mammals where things like mating habits and population stressors are concerned, so in the sense of survivability, we're not all that different aside from the fact that we have no natural predators. 

I'm also not clear on what you'd point to to identify this jungian matrix in evolutionary biology. Can we really identify Introverted Intuition in rabbits, for instance? Because I'm not sure it would profit us to even try to project the jungian functions outside of human beings.



jkp said:


> The underlined text: I'm not sure I can agree with that logic at all. If you could elaborate?


Sure. Language is reproduction by way of scraps of paper, texts, literature, and crudely stored knowledge like books or databases. 

That's a form of reproduction that can pass itself on through living organisms like humans. Richard Dawkins I believe coined these phenomenon as "Memes". It's a dead kind of reproduction, it's a reproduction that cannot survive without a host, i.e. it doesn't spread its information by way of biological vesicle, but by way of being received by other biological entities. Religion is just one example of this.

Reproduction is just the more solid form of this information transfer, because its through living, evolving creatures, and not in the form of the scraps left behind by other living creatures. A much more profitable way for a roman emperor to secure his legacy for example; is through bearing children that are heirs to the throne, and not through writing lengthy manuscripts about his reign.

Here's a weird short talk of dawkins explaining this accompanied by an even weirder video:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meme



jkp said:


> So all you are saying is that its human nature to pass on knowledge as well as having offspring?


I'm saying that passing on written information is a fairly recent phenomenon that's crudely playing the same boot-strap hit or miss game that sexual reproduction and evolution has been at for millions of years. The only difference is that books and ideas and or ideologies can't have children, they express themselves in human beings who are host to them.

Children are the living expression of genetic code, genetic information, being passed on to a successive generation. Books on the other hand?

Those are prone to burning I hear.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Book_burning


----------



## Parrot

jkp said:


> So if someone is Se dom and is bad at it we shouldnt call him a Se dom? We do have common evolutionary trees with animals. Developed evolutionary traits rarely disappear, more commonly they just stay and other mutations get pilled on.


A human's Se is more refined than what we'd call an animal's Se. Can an Se dom be an idiot? Yes, many are. But their Se perception is not going to bad, despite their idiocy.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

This seems like a comfy place, so I'll quickly leave a comfy song.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Hey. Stopping by the lounge =D.


----------



## reptilian

Drunk Parrot said:


> A human's Se is more refined than what we'd call an animal's Se. Can an Se dom be an idiot? Yes, many are. But their Se perception is not going to bad, despite their idiocy.


I will disagree and say some animals have a more refined Se, their energy is more focused towards taking in sensory data.


----------



## reptilian

Urban Erudite said:


> I don't think I'm comfortable with the personality matrix being projected onto other species of mammals. I would keep it in the family so we don't project human traits onto other creatures.


Why? This is NTP lounge the butthurters have no place here. Its like saying: I'm not comfortable with evolution because its saying we are monkeys.




Urban Erudite said:


> Yes but you insinuated that it was an evolution unto other mammals, and I'm not so sure humans are all that different from other mammals where things like mating habits and population stressors are concerned, so in the sense of survivability, we're not all that different aside from the fact that we have no natural predators.
> 
> I'm also not clear on what you'd point to to identify this jungian matrix in evolutionary biology. Can we really identify Introverted Intuition in rabbits, for instance? Because I'm not sure it would profit us to even try to project the jungian functions outside of human beings.


What I'm trying to say is that from basic Se input there became a rise of Ni output. The world began to have deeper meaning, the thunder and rain became gods... The wise tribesman began to interpret the world and lead the people with their vision.




Urban Erudite said:


> Sure. Language is reproduction by way of scraps of paper, texts, literature, and crudely stored knowledge like books or databases.
> 
> That's a form of reproduction that can pass itself on through living organisms like humans. Richard Dawkins I believe coined these phenomenon as "Memes". It's a dead kind of reproduction, it's a reproduction that cannot survive without a host, i.e. it doesn't spread its information by way of biological vesicle, but by way of being received by other biological entities. Religion is just one example of this.
> 
> Reproduction is just the more solid form of this information transfer, because its through living, evolving creatures, and not in the form of the scraps left behind by other living creatures. A much more profitable way for a roman emperor to secure his legacy for example; is through bearing children that are heirs to the throne, and not through writing lengthy manuscripts about his reign.
> 
> I'm saying that passing on written information is a fairly recent phenomenon that's crudely playing the same boot-strap hit or miss game that sexual reproduction and evolution has been at for millions of years. The only difference is that books and ideas and or ideologies can't have children, they express themselves in human beings who are host to them.
> 
> Children are the living expression of genetic code, genetic information, being passed on to a successive generation. Books on the other hand?



I cant see how your arguments are relevant since I am talking about times where memes were nonexistent or just in a really primitive nature.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Simulation theory is actually kind of freaking me out right now...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simulated_reality
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simulation_hypothesis
Are We Living in a Computer Simulation? - The Nature of Reality — The Nature of Reality | PBS
Is Our Universe a Fake?
10 Reasons Life May Be A Computer Simulation - Listverse


etc.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Simulation theory is actually kind of freaking me out right now...
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simulated_reality
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simulation_hypothesis
> Are We Living in a Computer Simulation? - The Nature of Reality — The Nature of Reality | PBS
> Is Our Universe a Fake?
> 10 Reasons Life May Be A Computer Simulation - Listverse
> 
> 
> etc.


Just remember, if you have deja vu, it's a glitch in the simulation. 


Sent from my iPhone from the dark Nether Trenches of the 16th Psychedelic Hyperdimension using Tapatalk


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

johnnyyukon said:


> Sent from my iPhone from the dark Nether Trenches of the 16th Psychedelic Hyperdimension using Tapatalk


Just why?


----------



## johnnyyukon

Earthious said:


> Just why?


Why not?


----------



## Urban Erudite

jkp said:


> Why? This is NTP lounge the butthurters have no place here. Its like saying: I'm not comfortable with evolution because its saying we are monkeys.


It's more like saying Jungian functions were made for apes so I don't think it makes sense to project images designed specifically to describe apes, onto non-apes. It's precisely because we're different from other mammals that I don't find it useful to project jungian typology onto other creatures in the animal kingdom in which it was not intended for.

I'm not sure if Carl Jung had anything to add on the subject but I think he was in the realm of human history specifically when he was making these associations.

These letters and functions are part of a larger *Person*-ality type indicator after all. How would you know other mammals don't have what we define as "Intuition" for instance? What is instinct for? These aren't easy to measure when you're on the inside looking out.

This is the same vaguery that's difficult to parse when we're going through concepts like "Intelligence".


----------



## reptilian

Urban Erudite said:


> It's more like saying Jungian functions were made for apes so I don't think it makes sense to project images designed specifically to describe apes, onto non-apes. It's precisely because we're different from other mammals that I don't find it useful to project jungian typology onto other creatures in the animal kingdom in which it was not intended for.
> 
> I'm not sure if Carl Jung had anything to add on the subject but I think he was in the realm of human history specifically when he was making these associations.
> 
> These letters and functions are part of a larger *Person*-ality type indicator after all. How would you know other mammals don't have what we define as "Intuition" for instance? What is instinct for? These aren't easy to measure when you're on the inside looking out.
> 
> This is the same vaguery that's difficult to parse when we're going through concepts like "Intelligence".


Your arguments seem to be against inspecting the correlations with cognitive functions in other species. Seems like moralization and I am not interested in debating on what is ethical to make thought experiments about...


----------



## Urban Erudite

jkp said:


> Your arguments seem to be against inspecting the correlations with cognitive functions in other species. Seems like moralization and I am not interested in debating on what is ethical to make thought experiments about...


That's not just what my arguments 'seem' to be, indeed, that's where they are coming from. I'm against anthropomorphic projection. It has absolutely nothing to do with morality. Why you would think my objection must be a moral one is a question unto itself. 

It has to do with not being able to draw any real meaningful conclusions from projecting specifically human centered psychological templates onto non-humans. The cognitive functions were never meant to describe much of anything outside of humans, their internal affairs, and their interactions with one another. If you're really curious about that subject matter then I would recommend evolutionary biology and evolutionary psychology, both of which respect the boundaries between species.

There's a reason this hasn't already been put into practice, primarily because it's not all that practical.

I mean, mating habits, socialization, child rearing, these are all quite biologically defined similarities in humans and other large mammals. But Cognitive functions? Where would you even begin? No other living things on earth even come close to the capacity to which we circumscribe the personality matrix around people.


----------



## reptilian

Urban Erudite said:


> That's not just what my arguments 'seem' to be, indeed, that's where they are coming from. I'm against anthropomorphic projection. It has absolutely nothing to do with morality. Why you would think my objection must be a moral one is a question unto itself. .


I guess I mistook you for a moralist.



Urban Erudite said:


> It has to do with not being able to draw any real meaningful conclusions from projecting specifically human centered psychological templates onto non-humans. The cognitive functions were never meant to describe much of anything outside of humans, their internal affairs, and their interactions with one another. If you're really curious about that subject matter then I would recommend evolutionary biology and evolutionary psychology, both of which respect the boundaries between species.


I can conclude that you have a deeper background on evolutionary biology and evolutionary psychology. 




Urban Erudite said:


> There's a reason this hasn't already been put into practice, primarily because it's not all that practical.
> 
> I mean, mating habits, socialization, child rearing, these are all quite biologically defined similarities in humans and other large mammals. But Cognitive functions? Where would you even begin? No other living things on earth even come close to the capacity to which we circumscribe the personality matrix around people.


That is you conclusion that you have made, I can not prove you are incorrect.


All I'm saying that there was a time cognitive functions came into existence. That there is a chemistry in how humans coexist with different preferences and that there is a need for each one. But some are more dominant in case of primitive socializing and survival techniques, while all come to the full potential with a more developed culture, some can more easily adapt in a primitive prehuman culture.


----------



## Urban Erudite

jkp said:


> That is you conclusion that you have made, I can not prove you are incorrect.


Of course you could, all you would have to do is demonstrate these cognitive functions in other mammals as comparable to humans. But because mammals don't have things like written languages or tribes and cultures that are readily identifiable, you're going to find yourself in the awkward position of writing non human creatures into an anthropology.



jkp said:


> All I'm saying that there was a time cognitive functions came into existence. That there is a chemistry in how humans coexist with different preferences and that there is a need for each one. But some are more dominant in case of primitive socializing and survival techniques, while all come to the full potential with a more developed culture, some can more easily adapt in a primitive prehuman culture.


Cognitive functions as we know them came into existence when **** sapiens came into existence because cognitive functions are circumscribed around **** sapiens. This is for sure. You could go on and say that sensors would be typologically preferred by natural selection do to being in their environment more, but I don't think human traits are that laid out and universal, and sometimes you need a shaman or two in the tribe to keep it from falling apart. 

**** Sapien in the species of supplemental evolution. It takes a village.

All that said, how would you identify introverted sensing in the animal kingdom? Introverted thinking? I've never seen it used in this manner and I don't know how well it would stand up against say, some other model. Jungian typology cannot be used to describe _Everything._


----------



## sinaasappel

we are still debating this??????


----------



## Theobruh

GIA Diamonds said:


> we are still debating this??????


No. Just ignore it and move on. Lolololol


----------



## sinaasappel

Komorebi said:


> No. Just ignore it and move on. Lolololol


*backs away slowly*


----------



## PandaBoo

GIA Diamonds said:


> we are still debating this??????


Nerds! Trollolol


----------



## Parrot

GIA Diamonds said:


> *backs away slowly*


*shoves you back into the spotlight forcing you to talk


----------



## Theobruh

IDontThinkSo said:


>


Btw

One Punch Man avatar

You have gained +10 coolness points


----------



## IDontThinkSo

@Theoboo You can call me Saitama.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

IDontThinkSo said:


> @_Theoboo_ You can call me Saitama.


I'm gonna call you Santa. 





:wink:


----------



## IDontThinkSo

HonHonHonHon!


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Can't you see I'm busy eating le tartelette aux prunneaux ? No gift this year, Santa's on strike honhonhon!


----------



## EntropicBeing

Saitama, your abilities to one punch people is not fully explained. Can explained how you capable to land such a powerful punch with only normal human size? You know... factor such as energy source, components in your body and many more.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Dr Ben Carson's views on gay marriage are so legit. He said being gay is a choice "because people go to prison and come out gay"


I'm now against gay marriage. As it's obviously just furthering our prison system.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

EntropicBeing said:


> Saitama, your abilities to one punch people is not fully explained. Can explained how you capable to land such a powerful punch with only normal human size? You know... factor such as energy source, components in your body and many more.


awww man, can't you summarize that in 10 words or less ? I'm busy you know. The truth is, I influence your and my very potential to exist, out of sheer willpower. My body isn't strong by itself, when I punch you I simply erase your potential. I kinda steal your power. I directly influence my chances to see your lightning speed attacks by erasing yours to land a punch. I move fast by controling my potential to exist at a different place. It cannot be explained with our primitive science.


----------



## Theobruh

IDontThinkSo said:


> awww man, can't you summarize that in 10 words or less ? I'm busy you know. The truth is, I influence your and my very potential to exist, out of sheer willpower. My body isn't strong by itself, when I punch you I simply erase your potential. I kinda steal your power. I directly influence my chances to see your lightning speed attacks by erasing yours to land a punch. I move fast by controling my potential to exist at a different place. It cannot be explained with our primitive science.


This is the wrong answer.
You are the false Saitama.

Real Saitama would just tell you to exercise until your hair fell out.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Noob. Even I know that I removed my limiter. Told you that the true power of us humans is that we can change ourselves on our own, why don't you listen. Why do you think esp attacks don't work against me ? I'm the most willpowered thing in the universe.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Can always come here for a nice, refreshing cup of coffee.

I don't like coffee, but that's beyond the point.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

Earthious said:


> Can always come here for a nice, refreshing cup of coffee.
> 
> I don't like coffee, but that's beyond the point.


I don't like coffee either and the smell makes me gag.


----------



## had2bclever

Where are the drunken winos at tonight?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Good morning ntps.


----------



## Pifanjr

Earthious said:


> Good morning ntps.


Good evening


----------



## The Doc

Pifanjr said:


> Good evening


Good afternoon


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

Good morrow.


----------



## sinaasappel

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> Good morrow.


Good day


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## PandaBoo

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> I don't like coffee either and the smell makes me gag.


Afternoon tea for you, then?


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

RedPandas said:


> Afternoon tea for you, then?


Very much so.

I'm having some right now, actually.


----------



## knife

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> Ugh. Fine. I'll have a cuba libre.












Would that be all, m'lady?


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

knife said:


> Would that be all, m'lady?


Have you seen my post about cocktails?

http://personalitycafe.com/istj-for...-bake-recently-post18571754.html#post18571754


----------



## knife

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> Have you seen my post about cocktails?
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/istj-for...-bake-recently-post18571754.html#post18571754


Mmmm I haven't been in that thread in a long time. Bet @Stephen misses me. Hmm. I should make some chili soon.

Did I ever tell you my Bloody Mary story? :winetime:


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

knife said:


> Mmmm I haven't been in that thread in a long time. Bet @Stephen misses me. Hmm. I should make some chili soon.
> 
> Did I ever tell you my Bloody Mary story? :winetime:


You did not.


----------



## knife

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> You did not.


Okay, so this is probably the drunkest I've ever gotten. The last thing I was drinking before I blacked out was Bloody Marys. My friend was making them, and (instead of Worcestershire) he put in some homemade KC BBQ sauce instead -- the recipe was, he told me, based off the Gates sauce.

Aaaaaaaanyway, I woke up, as you can imagine, with a horrible hangover, the worst I've ever had. And though I tried to sleep it off on his couch, those Bloody Marys that went down saw fit to come right back up again. Still tasting of Bloody Mary.

Blegh.

And _that_ is why I don't drink Bloody Marys anymore, lol.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

knife said:


> Okay, so this is probably the drunkest I've ever gotten. The last thing I was drinking before I blacked out was Bloody Marys. My friend was making them, and (instead of Worcestershire) he put in some homemade KC BBQ sauce instead -- the recipe was, he told me, based off the Gates sauce.
> 
> Aaaaaaaanyway, I woke up, as you can imagine, with a horrible hangover, the worst I've ever had. And though I tried to sleep it off on his couch, those Bloody Marys that went down saw fit to come right back up again. Still tasting of Bloody Mary.
> 
> Blegh.
> 
> And _that_ is why I don't drink Bloody Marys anymore, lol.


There is a martini I make that makes people wake up in strange places. People can't handle their liquor. 

They have one and pass out and I have three or so and move onto wine for something.


----------



## knife

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> There is a martini I make that makes people wake up in strange places. People can't handle their liquor.
> 
> They have one and pass out and I have three or so and move onto wine for something.


Well keep in mind I was already like 14 drinks in when we decided to make Bloody Marys. Lol.

Others can't tell I've even had a few when I'm buzzed. Unless I decide to give into the buzz.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

knife said:


> Well keep in mind I was already like 14 drinks in when we decided to make Bloody Marys. Lol.
> 
> Others can't tell I've even had a few when I'm buzzed. Unless I decide to give into the buzz.


I prefer Caesars.


----------



## knife

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> I prefer Caesars.


I prefer shots on the rocks. :cheers2:


----------



## johnnyyukon

Sooooo......I'm totally absorbed in the TV show, The Arrow.

It's emotionally tearing me apart!!!




Yeah, it's got all kinds of badass, awesome super hero stuff, but no one told me it was also a powerful drama. Bastards.


----------



## Pifanjr

johnnyyukon said:


> Sooooo......I'm totally absorbed in the TV show, The Arrow.
> 
> It's emotionally tearing me apart!!!
> 
> Yeah, it's got all kinds of badass, awesome super hero stuff, but no one told me it was also a powerful drama. Bastards.


I heard Arrow wasn't all that good. Maybe I should watch it. Sometime. After I'm done watching all the other stuff I don't have time for.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

knife said:


> I prefer shots on the rocks. :cheers2:


Look what passed through my feed this morning:

Toast Bloody Mary Day With These 3 Unique Vodka Recipes


----------



## johnnyyukon

Pifanjr said:


> I heard Arrow wasn't all that good. Maybe I should watch it. Sometime. After I'm done watching all the other stuff I don't have time for.


TV is in like a Golden era, I swear. And those Arrow haters, well they're just bad people, stay away. haha.

To be honest though, it does kind of start off as a typical comic book show/movie, which is still plenty good, but the character development, dialogue and acting of the main cast just accelerates. Plus the actors all have a very good, kind of rare, on screen chemistry with the dude that plays Oliver totally surprising me. The kind of acting that must be very hard, a lot of emoting with the dialogue of the strong silent type, which is to say, not a lot of words to work with. He nails it.

And if you do watch, and aren't sure, just wait until Felicity Smoak comes into the picture. You will fall in love.

Ha, curious, what you hater friends say?


----------



## knife

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> Look what passed through my feed this morning:
> 
> Toast Bloody Mary Day With These 3 Unique Vodka Recipes


Damn you you evil woman!

Okay, the idea of a boozy gazpacho _does_ appeal to me ... :tongue: but maybe what I'll do is add booze to a gazpacho recipe instead :kitteh:


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

knife said:


> Damn you you evil woman!
> 
> Okay, the idea of a boozy gazpacho _does_ appeal to me ... :tongue: but maybe what I'll do is add booze to a gazpacho recipe instead :kitteh:


There might be an issue with the olive oil in the gazpacho as well as the bread. Also, be very careful with the vodka accentuating flavors because the bell peppers can have some less than pleasant alcohol soluble tastes. It's like adding vodka to V8. It's not the best.


----------



## knife

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> There might be an issue with the olive oil in the gazpacho as well as the bread. Also, be very careful with the vodka accentuating flavors because the bell peppers can have some less than pleasant alcohol soluble tastes. It's like adding vodka to V8. It's not the best.


Huh, I did _not_ know that ...

Mmm beer is brewed bread, though. I wonder, if you swap some of the ingredients, how it would work? Gazpachos tend to taste like mild salsas to me ... maybe they're related?


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

knife said:


> Huh, I did _not_ know that ...
> 
> Mmm beer is brewed bread, though. I wonder, if you swap some of the ingredients, how it would work? Gazpachos tend to taste like mild salsas to me ... maybe they're related?


We can do this. We can rebuild her. We have the technology. 

Since it's winter, we'll used tinned ingredients where necessary. 

Tinned whole tomatoes.
English cucumber, chopped.
Garlic.
Green bell pepper (not red since that's where problems can occur), chopped (maybe a half of one; not very much).
Red onion, chopped.
Extra virgin olive oil to the desired consistency.
Aged sherry vinegar.
Worcestershire to taste.
Lime juice to taste.
Lemon confit.
Salt to taste.
Finely ground black pepper to taste.
A very neutral rye vodka like Sobieski or Belvedere. 
Tinned tomato juice.
Diced serrano, optional. 

Since this is essentially a cold soup being turned into a drink, this has to be done very carefully and it will also have to be over seasoned due to it being cold along with the cloying effect of the olive oil. We'll leave bread out for this one, though.

Blitz the first five ingredients in a blender. A rough chop to get them in there is fine. The ratios are going to be off at the beginning, as well. Add the next seven ingredients a bit at a time and adjust according to taste. The sherry vinegar really brightens it up. Since it's in a blender and with the addition of the olive oil it will impart air and change the color to a lighter pink color versus a deep red. It also might be getting quite thick at this point, so tone it down with the tinned tomato juice. If you like things on the spicier side, a serrano is a good source of heat and flavor. Chill in the fridge, but taste it again before adding the vodka as the lower temperature will make it taste weaker than when it's at room temperature whilst it's being made. Put ice in your collin's glass with a shot of vodka and stir. Garnish with a very long, homemade crouton stick. You should be good to go. I'll work out the ratios later.


----------



## knife

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> We can do this. We can rebuild her. We have the technology.
> 
> Since it's winter, we'll used tinned ingredients where necessary.
> 
> Tinned whole tomatoes.
> English cucumber, chopped.
> Garlic.
> Green bell pepper (not red since that's where problems can occur), chopped (maybe a half of one; not very much).
> Red onion, chopped.
> Extra virgin olive oil to the desired consistency.
> Aged sherry vinegar.
> Worcestershire to taste.
> Lime juice to taste.
> Lemon confit.
> Salt to taste.
> Finely ground black pepper to taste.
> A very neutral rye vodka like Sobieski or Belvedere.
> Tinned tomato juice.
> Diced serrano, optional.
> 
> Since this is essentially a cold soup being turned into a drink, this has to be done very carefully and it will also have to be over seasoned due to it being cold along with the cloying effect of the olive oil. We'll leave bread out for this one, though.
> 
> Blitz the first five ingredients in a blender. A rough chop to get them in there is fine. The ratios are going to be off at the beginning, as well. Add the next seven ingredients a bit at a time and adjust according to taste. The sherry vinegar really brightens it up. Since it's in a blender and with the addition of the olive oil it will impart air and change the color to a lighter pink color versus a deep red. It also might be getting quite thick at this point, so tone it down with the tinned tomato juice. If you like things on the spicier side, a serrano is a good source of heat and flavor. Chill in the fridge, but taste it again before adding the vodka as the lower temperature will make it taste weaker than when it's at room temperature whilst it's being made. Put ice in your collin's glass with a shot of vodka and stir. Garnish with a very long, homemade crouton stick. You should be good to go. I'll work out the ratios later.


Oooh you just made a winter gazpacho cocktail! That's awesome :happy:


----------



## Pifanjr

Fascinating


----------



## knife

Pifanjr said:


> Fascinating


----------



## sinaasappel

WikiRevolution said:


> You're projecting on Dizzy? :laughing: Basically, remember that anything can be turned against you. Anyone now or later could make a case about your "defensive" (what ever qualification it gets) playstyle and convince others that it's because you're scum^^
> 
> If I were still alive, I would definitely question you about many things but alas you lynched me :angry:


I didn't lynch you though  and you put me on the spot >:/


>.<


----------



## TimeWillTell

GIA Diamonds said:


> I didn't lynch you though  and you put me on the spot >:/
> 
> 
> >.<


Well, my circumstances were those of a man who was going to be lynched but who still tried be useful to town by pushing ppl to express their views. I mostly told you that you needed to contribute more iirc, and that failure to do so would bring doubts on you.
Also, I don't think I've annoyed you as much as I did annoy Dizzy, it'll come some day, just be prepared ^^


I've put you, Dizzy, Panda, Alles & Lassie on the spot so yeah. I had a broad scumdar, probably too broad ^^


----------



## sinaasappel

WikiRevolution said:


> Well, my circumstances were those of a man who was going to be lynched but who still tried be useful to town by pushing ppl to express their views. I mostly told you that you needed to contribute more iirc, and that failure to do so would bring doubts on you.
> Also, I don't think I've annoyed you as much as I did annoy Dizzy, it'll come some day, just be prepared ^^
> 
> 
> I've put you, Dizzy, Panda, Alles & Lassie on the spot so yeah. I had a broad scumdar, probably too broad ^^


I'm sure they were (and would have been) confused about me, I tend to do that to people :laughing:

But I bet you won't annoy me as much ever, I'm a pretty tolerant person , I also hinted that you were town (cause I kinda figured) which is why I didn't vote on anyone, if you seemed scummy I would have been like "yeah lynch him!" 

And why the hell would you put pandas on the spot, she seems the towniest I've ever seen in my 2 and 1/2 games played :shocked: (it'll be funny if she's not town) are we allowed to talk about the game outside the thread?


>.


----------



## TimeWillTell

GIA Diamonds said:


> I'm sure they were (and would have been) confused about me, I tend to do that to people :laughing:
> 
> But I bet you won't annoy me as much ever, I'm a pretty tolerant person , I also hinted that you were town (cause I kinda figured) which is why I didn't vote on anyone, if you seemed scummy I would have been like "yeah lynch him!"
> 
> And why the hell would you put pandas on the spot, she seems the towniest I've ever seen in my 2 and 1/2 games played :shocked: (it'll be funny if she's not town)* are we allowed to talk about the game outside the thread?*
> 
> 
> >.


I think we should do it in the QT 

Once, someone said that one of my town!tells was how abrasive & annoying I was ^^


----------



## sinaasappel

WikiRevolution said:


> I think we should do it in the QT
> 
> Once, someone said that one of my town!tells was how abrasive & annoying I was ^^


Also noted


>.<


----------



## TimeWillTell

GIA Diamonds said:


> Also noted
> 
> 
> >.<


But people change! ^^


----------



## PandaBoo

GIA Diamonds said:


> I'm sure they were (and would have been) confused about me, I tend to do that to people :laughing:
> 
> But I bet you won't annoy me as much ever, I'm a pretty tolerant person , I also hinted that you were town (cause I kinda figured) which is why I didn't vote on anyone, if you seemed scummy I would have been like "yeah lynch him!"
> 
> And why the hell would you put pandas on the spot, she seems the towniest I've ever seen in my 2 and 1/2 games played :shocked: (it'll be funny if she's not town) are we allowed to talk about the game outside the thread?
> 
> 
> >.


That's good to know that you're tolerant. I honestly think that is a requirement needed to play this game, because seriously, look at all the shit, explosions, and fireworks that does down. ^^

2 1/2 games?  Why is there a half in there? And this is my second game, we can be noobs together. ^^

And yeah, talk in your QTs. ^^ Root for me! <3


----------



## sinaasappel

RedPandas said:


> That's good to know that you're tolerant. I honestly think that is a requirement needed to play this game, because seriously, look at all the shit, explosions, and fireworks that does down. ^^
> 
> 2 1/2 games?  Why is there a half in there? And this is my second game, we can be noobs together. ^^
> 
> And yeah, talk in your QTs. ^^ Root for me! <3


You're very good for two games!!!!!

I was a sour sport in my half game... (That day I was taking no shïte, other arguments, school friends) And then we dropped the game because of inactivity...

And I'll root for you if your town :tongue:


>.<


----------



## TimeWillTell

RedPandas said:


> That's good to know that you're tolerant. I honestly think that is a requirement needed to play this game, because seriously, look at all the shit, explosions, and fireworks that does down. ^^
> 
> 2 1/2 games?  Why is there a half in there? And this is my second game, we can be noobs together. ^^
> 
> *And yeah, talk in your QTs. ^^ Root for me! <3*


That will cost you 2 Red Pandas, 1 male & 1 female. Deal?


----------



## PandaBoo

GIA Diamonds said:


> And I'll root for you if your town :tongue:
> 
> 
> >.<


*bats eyelashes* But...but...I'm innocent. Look at this face -> (´◕ω◕`)



WikiRevolution said:


> That will cost you 2 Red Pandas, 1 male & 1 female. Deal?


No! You accused me and Dizzy of being teamed scum from the start, I don't need your support and you can forget about me giving you any red pandas because that would just never happen (I only have 15 so far and I quite like that number). :laughing:


----------



## TimeWillTell

RedPandas said:


> *bats eyelashes* But...but...I'm innocent. Look at this face -> (´◕ω◕`)
> 
> 
> 
> No! You accused me and Dizzy of being teamed scum from the start, I don't need your support and you can forget about me giving you any red pandas because that would just never happen (I only have 15 so far and I quite like that number). :laughing:


But 13 is a prime number! I could get over it and cheer for you.

Well, you did mingle in Dizzy vs me and I think you misinterpreted me there. It looked like you were antagonizing us. But, it's not the right place to discuss about specifics 

No Panda, no cheering, unless you convince me, I'd say I'm null/town on you. 50.5% town  So show me moaaar <3


----------



## Sava Saevus

RedPandas said:


> I think it varies from people to people. How do you explain my anointed thank fairy, who graces your presence with his sprinkled thanks powder @_Nihilo Ex Nihilo_??? (1:5 ratio, damn XD)


You know you want it.


----------



## DudeGuy

._. ahoy


----------



## knife




----------



## pixiepearl4

How dee doo fellow, um, tugs on collar* INTP-ers. It is is I, *reads palm* an INTP-men. How it d-do, bros? *sweats profusely*


----------



## knife

pixiepearl4 said:


> How dee doo fellow, um, tugs on collar* INTP-ers. It is is I, *reads palm* an INTP-men. How it d-do, bros? *sweats profusely*


Have a drink. *lifts glass with a relaxed pose* I recommend










It's very, very good.


----------



## Fantome

Morning NTPs.

How y'all doin' today?
:cheers:


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

@knife

I saw this the other day and I really want a few bottles. 










The pun is quite good as well.


----------



## Fantome

I'm more of a rum guy.
I like complex but not the expensive rum.

*FLOR DE CAÑACENTENARIO 18









This stunning amber rum is full-bodied, with a rich complexity of flavors and a smooth finish that stays with you, long after the swallow. Flor de Caña Centenario 18 has almost two decades in the making, and you can taste the craftsmanship and tradition in every drop.*


----------



## sinaasappel

Bringing this thread from its grave








Don't ask why I have tons of bone pics on my iPod 


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Pifanjr

GIA Diamonds said:


> Bringing this thread from its grave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask why I have tons of bone pics on my iPod
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


Now I really want to know why you have a ton of bone pics on your phone.

On the subject of "why do I have these pictures on my phone?", I made a collection of the doodles in the margins of my high school notebooks.


----------



## sinaasappel

Pifanjr said:


> Now I really want to know why you have a ton of bone pics on your phone.
> 
> On the subject of "why do I have these pictures on my phone?", I made a collection of the doodles in the margins of my high school notebooks.
> 
> View attachment 476202


It's for forensics 
dug them out of my backyard


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Pifanjr

GIA Diamonds said:


> It's for forensics
> dug them out of my backyard
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


I want details.


----------



## sinaasappel

Pifanjr said:


> I want details.


We're doing a bone analysis project 


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Pifanjr

GIA Diamonds said:


> We're doing a bone analysis project
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


More details.

Also, I'm away for the weekend and they have the best shower I've ever seen here.









It takes up 25% of the bathroom.


----------



## Fantome

Pifanjr said:


> More details.
> 
> Also, I'm away for the weekend and they have the best shower I've ever seen here.
> 
> View attachment 476234
> 
> 
> It takes up 25% of the bathroom.


Might be a solution so that INTPs take showers more often :laughing:

:ninja:


----------



## Pifanjr

Fantome said:


> Might be a solution so that INTPs take showers more often :laughing:
> 
> :ninja:


I love showering, the shower is a great place to ponder life and quantum computers and how to survive a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Fantome

Pifanjr said:


> I love showering, the shower is a great place to ponder life and quantum computers and how to survive a zombie apocalypse.


I know! This morning I thought about how to conquer the world using ISIS as a distraction.


----------



## Pifanjr

Fantome said:


> I know! This morning I thought about how to conquer the world using ISIS as a distraction.


Details.


----------



## sinaasappel

Pifanjr said:


> More details.
> 
> Also, I'm away for the weekend and they have the best shower I've ever seen here.
> 
> View attachment 476234
> 
> 
> It takes up 25% of the bathroom.


If I tell you more I'll have to kill you :wink:


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantome

Pifanjr said:


> Details.


Damn, why you doing this to me? I'm supposed to be working... Oh well, my e-mails can wait.

First, you need to have a team because you cannot do this alone. The best is to keep an entourage of rational-logical people, no religions or association to any country. 
People that do things for their personal interests. 

Then, you have to send one of them to ISIS HQ.. Because they sincerely suck and cannot coordinate their attacks well atm. Plus, our guy will be spy – telling us all we need.

Second, you have to choose a country other than USA, that you’ll send another spy to. I was thinking of something like Russia. They don’t like the US and ISIS – win-win. 

Third, you make ISIS attack the US at two different location. One should be close of the White House, and the other one in like a America’s favorite store. Why? Because some Americans want Obama dead so half of America will be happy. Not if you f*ck up their favorite stuff.

Our spy in Russia will contact Obama to inform him of the attack on the White House. The attack will happen, can fail or no doesn’t matter as long as the store’s worked. Then Obama will owe one to Russia and will concentrate their attack on ISIS. Leaving Russia unwatched so we will conquer all the little countries saying we are going to fight ISIS. Then gather more troops and kill who doesn’t follow. Simple as that.

The goal is to keep helping US to kill ISIS and gain their trust. We will be able to gather war ships close of the US. But it is important to make in sort that we have enough time to control most of Eurasia. When this is done, next step is to start a civil war in the US.
How we do that? We sent more guns and drugs in the ghetto, known tactics for the government. 
Then we send a crazy white mofo to disguise in a cop and kill bunch of black people.
All troops will be fighting ISIS on soil because of the previous attacks. USA will be vulnerable to be taken over. 

Then determine a new black leader to stop the civil war, dissolve the regime to implant ours.

If anyone resists, we send a nuke 'cuz Russia. 

The rest is easy to conquer. 

Voilà.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

my celebrity crush is Tau


----------



## Zora

I wonder if there is an undercover INFJ here, learning about us.


----------



## jamaikaii

Hey guys, do you like cartoons?


----------



## Pifanjr

ApplauseArtifice said:


> I wonder if there is an undercover INFJ here, learning about us.


That's exactly what an undercover INFJ would say! :shocked:



jamaikaii said:


> Hey guys, do you like cartoons?


Yes


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

I miss my skeleton friend <3


----------



## ahem

jamaikaii said:


> Hey guys, do you like cartoons?


I love cartoons - best way to start the weekend


----------



## Pifanjr

Earthious said:


> I miss my skeleton friend <3


Forget about him, he has flown away


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Pifanjr said:


> Forget about him, he has flown away


Aw, he's so cute


----------



## sinaasappel

Pifanjr said:


> Forget about him, he has flown away


I think that may be a caucazoid female....


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## marblecloud95

GIA Diamonds said:


> I think that may be a caucazoid female....
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


Head shape give it away?


----------



## knife

jamaikaii said:


> Hey guys, do you like cartoons?












heh


----------



## sinaasappel

marblecloud95 said:


> Head shape give it away?


Yeah kinda... I didn't see an occipital lobe, the eyes seemed to be more round, kinda large, and I think it would pass the pencil test

(I won our jeopardy game on this second period today in forensics \o/) 


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## marblecloud95

GIA Diamonds said:


> Yeah kinda... I didn't see an occipital lobe, the eyes seemed to be more round, kinda large, and I think it would pass the pencil test
> 
> (I won our jeopardy game on this second period today in forensics \o/)
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


Pencil test?


----------



## sinaasappel

marblecloud95 said:


> Pencil test?


Yup if you are Caucasian, and rest a pencil on your pheltrum and push upwards, it should hurt because the skull of a Caucasoid has a prominent nasal aperture. The africoid skull has a slant to it (prognathism) so it may still hurt but it may not, and the ********* skull doesn't have a prominent nasal aperture (most cases) so the test won't affect them at all


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

And, here, I thought the pencil test was to determine if you needed to wear a bra. This is very interesting.


----------



## sinaasappel

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> And, here, I thought the pencil test was to determine if you needed to wear a bra. This is very interesting.


 I've never heard of that 


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## knife

GIA Diamonds said:


> Yup if you are Caucasian, and rest a pencil on your pheltrum and push upwards, it should hurt because the skull of a Caucasoid has a prominent nasal aperture. The africoid skull has a slant to it (prognathism) so it may still hurt but it may not, and the ********* skull doesn't have a prominent nasal aperture (most cases) so the test won't affect them at all


Paging Dr. Temperance Brennan ... ?


----------



## marblecloud95

GIA Diamonds said:


> Yup if you are Caucasian, and rest a pencil on your pheltrum and push upwards, it should hurt because the skull of a Caucasoid has a prominent nasal aperture. The africoid skull has a slant to it (prognathism) so it may still hurt but it may not, and the ********* skull doesn't have a prominent nasal aperture (most cases) so the test won't affect them at all


Isn't prognathism more of a dental condition?


----------



## sinaasappel

knife said:


> Paging Dr. Temperance Brennan ... ?


:ninja: when you remember the one episode of Bones that you've watched..... in forensics, and have learned that if there is damage to the skull post mortem, it doesn't dent from impact, it shatters (also holograms aren't that great at identifying people from bones) :ninja:


----------



## knife

GIA Diamonds said:


> :ninja: when you remember the one episode of Bones that you've watched..... in forensics, and have learned that if there is damage to the skull post mortem, it doesn't dent from impact, it shatters (also holograms aren't that great at identifying people from bones) :ninja:


Lemme guess why:

When you're alive your bones are filled with marrow and other types of fluid (amniotic fluid?) This state of constant saturation enables your bones to take quite a bit of abuse before breaking. But once you die, your pumping mechanism shuts down and your fluids slowly get wicked away. So after you die your bones dry out and that makes them more brittle, hence more prone to shattering.

...hot or cold?


----------



## sinaasappel

marblecloud95 said:


> Isn't prognathism more of a dental condition?


It can be, but its not always the case








A: Caucasoid
B: africoid
C:*********

small image making me cringe >:-/


----------



## sinaasappel

knife said:


> Lemme guess why:
> 
> When you're alive your bones are filled with marrow and other types of fluid (amniotic fluid?) This state of constant saturation enables your bones to take quite a bit of abuse before breaking. But once you die, your pumping mechanism shuts down and your fluids slowly get wicked away. So after you die your bones dry out and that makes them more brittle, hence more prone to shattering.
> 
> ...hot or cold?


Holy hell, yes! That's exactly why:shocked:


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

GIA Diamonds said:


> I've never heard of that
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


If you stand up straight with your shoulder properly back and put a pencil where your breast meets your rib cage, it will stay there if you need to wear a bra. It depends on breast shape and maturity and if the woman has experienced ptosis or not. If the pencil falls, you don't need a bra. Essentially, if the breast starts to overlap the rib cage, a bra is required. Most women wear a bra regardless to prevent erect nipples from being seen or to add emphasis with padding or the like. Usually, the smaller the breast, the less likely there is a need to wear a bra from a support standpoint, This is not dependent on cup size, though. There is also research regarding bra wearing as a leading cause of ptosis due to the lack of natural support the body will build over time. This does not take into account body fat percentage and its impact of breast size and weight. I was actually quite surprised to find out how much breasts weigh based on cup size.


----------



## sinaasappel

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> If you stand up straight with your shoulder properly back and put a pencil where your breast meets your rib cage, it will stay there if you need to wear a bra. It depends on breast shape and maturity and if the woman has experienced ptosis or not. If the pencil falls, you don't need a bra. Essentially, if the breast starts to overlap the rib cage, a bra is required. Most women wear a bra regardless to prevent erect nipples from being seen or to add emphasis with padding or the like. Usually, the smaller the breast, the less likely there is a need to wear a bra from a support standpoint, This is not dependent on cup size, though. There is also research regarding bra wearing as a leading cause of ptosis due to the lack of natural support the body will build over time. This does not take into account body fat percentage and its impact of breast size and weight. I was actually quite surprised to find out how much breasts weigh based on cup size.


That makes me want to laugh even more 


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## knife

GIA Diamonds said:


> That makes me want to laugh even more
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


Are you saying you have little bee stings? :shocked:


----------



## sinaasappel

knife said:


> Are you saying you have little bee stings? :shocked:


No LOL, but i'm not the biggest girl around, and with clothes on I tend to look like a stick :laughing: 

me ---->| its even funnier when I tell people my bra size and there like 

0.o "no way"

and I'm like yes way,my clothes don't do me justice :laughing:


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

GIA Diamonds said:


> No LOL, but i'm not the biggest girl around, and with clothes on I tend to look like a stick :laughing:
> 
> me ---->| its even funnier when I tell people my bra size and there like
> 
> 0.o "no way"
> 
> and I'm like yes way,my clothes don't do me justice :laughing:


I know that feeling. It's a very WTF moment for a lot of people. They are how big? :laughing:


----------



## sinaasappel

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> I know that feeling. It's a very WTF moment for a lot of people. They are how big? :laughing:


Weight is another issue, one of my friends (who is like 105 pounds and waaaay shorter than me almost a foot) was like what I can't believe you way more than me 

-.- I'm like 

I will crush you with my foot XD 


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

GIA Diamonds said:


> Weight is another issue, one of my friends (who is like 105 pounds and waaaay shorter than me almost a foot) was like what I can't believe you way more than me
> 
> -.- I'm like
> 
> I will crush you with my foot XD
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


The foot crushing is fun. Being an Amazon has it's advantages and I'm taller than pretty much everyone I know. I'm working on gaining weight, though. Being super tall and skinny seems to create an optical illusion, though. It's kind of funny.


----------



## Parrot

GIA Diamonds said:


> No LOL, but i'm not the biggest girl around, and with clothes on I tend to look like a stick :laughing:
> 
> me ---->| its even funnier when I tell people my bra size and there like
> 
> 0.o "no way"
> 
> and I'm like yes way,my clothes don't do me justice :laughing:


...So what is your bra size?



Doktorin Zylinder said:


> The foot crushing is fun. Being an Amazon has it's advantages and I'm taller than pretty much everyone I know. I'm working on gaining weight, though. Being super tall and skinny seems to create an optical illusion, though. It's kind of funny.


Tall & skinny is great. Come to America if you want to be appreciated for it.


----------



## sinaasappel

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> The foot crushing is fun. Being an Amazon has it's advantages and I'm taller than pretty much everyone I know. I'm working on gaining weight, though. Being super tall and skinny seems to create an optical illusion, though. It's kind of funny.


I feel ya and I'm not even 5'8

I have to be careful though, I tend to get muscle (or not have any affect at all) and I don't have to do much...



Drunk Parrot said:


> ...So what is your bra size?


:crazy::blushed: I am not telling you that! :laughing:


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Parrot

GIA Diamonds said:


> I feel ya and I'm not even 5'8
> 
> I have to be careful though, I tend to get muscle (or not have any affect at all) and I don't have to do much...
> 
> 
> 
> :crazy::blushed: I am not telling you that! :laughing:
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


That fact that you're implying that it's better than people predict makes me thing C-Cup?


----------



## sinaasappel

Drunk Parrot said:


> That fact that you're implying that it's better than people predict makes me thing C-Cup?


I'm still not telling you 


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

GIA Diamonds said:


> I feel ya and I'm not even 5'8
> 
> I have to be careful though, I tend to get muscle (or not have any affect at all) and I don't have to do much...


Being 6'6 allows me an extended reach for things high up and a hell of a lot of leverage for other things, too. I had someone tell me recently that hitting me would be like hitting a tree with a root that would crust her after, namely my foot. 

My feet aren't very big, a little less than size eleven, which is nice since I can at least find shoes that fit. 

@Drunk Parrot

Why would you ever ask her bra size?


----------



## sinaasappel

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> Being 6'6 allows me an extended reach for things high up and a hell of a lot of leverage for other things, too. I had someone tell me recently that hitting me would be like hitting a tree with a root that would crust her after, namely my foot.
> 
> My feet aren't very big, a little less than size eleven, which is nice since I can at least find shoes that fit


That is hysterical XD 
if I had that height I would crush anyone who even looks my way

My shoe size varies anywhere from 9-11 (usually 9 1/2) which is odd  of course it depends on how they're made


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

GIA Diamonds said:


> That is hysterical XD
> if I had that height I would crush anyone who even looks my way
> 
> My shoe size varies anywhere from 9-11 (usually 9 1/2) which is odd  of course it depends on how they're made
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


Epic Resting Bitch Face also helps with the looking and the crushing. People usually stay away except when they don't. 

I know what you mean. Shoe manufacturers aren't very standard. I'll fit anywhere between a ten and twelve and a forty-one in Italian shoes.


----------



## Parrot

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> Why would you ever ask her bra size?


She implied the answer was surprising, so I was interested to learn the result. I think @GIA Diamonds knows I'm correct. Either C or D


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

Drunk Parrot said:


> She implied the answer was surprising, so I was interested to learn the result. I think @GIA Diamonds knows I'm correct. Either C or D


*Rolls eyes.*

Unless you are a best friend, lingerie salesperson, or a woman's lover, you don't ask a girl her bra size.


----------



## sinaasappel

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> Epic Resting Bitch Face also helps with the looking and the crushing. People usually stay away except when they don't.
> 
> I know what you mean. Shoe manufacturers aren't very standard. I'll fit anywhere between a ten and twelve and a forty-one in Italian shoes.


I can't RBF to save my life

ITALY










Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Dasein

Inquiring minds want to know. opcorn:


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

GIA Diamonds said:


> I can't RBF to save my life
> 
> ITALY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


It has been said at least once that I was eating someone's soul with my eyes. 

Italy:


----------



## Parrot

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> *Rolls eyes.*
> 
> Unless you are a best friend, lingerie salesperson, or a woman's lover, you don't ask a girl her bra size.


Now see, I've always assumed that I'd continue to do whatever I want?


----------



## knife

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> Being 6'6 allows me an extended reach for things high up and a hell of a lot of leverage for other things, too. I had someone tell me recently that hitting me would be like hitting a tree with a root that would crust her after, namely my foot.


Holy crap, that's tall ... Like NBA player or Harry Dresden tall! :shocked:










That's also actually kind of intimidating. :shocked:


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

knife said:


> Holy crap, that's tall ... Like NBA player or Harry Dresden tall! :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's also actually kind of intimidating. :shocked:


I get called intimidating quite often. Sometimes, it's on here by people who have never seen nor met me in person. Height does help put fear into people, though, when it's needed. You know, to keep away all those weirdos?


----------



## PandaBoo

knife said:


> Holy crap, that's tall ... Like NBA player or Harry Dresden tall! :shocked:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's also actually kind of intimidating. :shocked:





Doktorin Zylinder said:


> I get called intimidating quite often. Sometimes, it's on here by people who have never seen nor met me in person. Height does help put fear into people, though, when it's needed. You know, to keep away all those weirdos?


All ya'll tall people should think about the little people. I would probably be able to match you people's heights if I wear hooker heels. :shocked:


----------



## knife

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> I get called intimidating quite often. Sometimes, it's on here by people who have never seen nor met me in person. Height does help put fear into people, though, when it's needed. You know, to keep away all those weirdos?


I'm not exactly short myself. I'm still more than six feet tall ... I can definitely use my own height to intimidate when it's necessary.

That's kind of what makes it feel weird to me though. Like, people who are noticeably taller than me are intimidating.


GIA Diamonds said:


> I can't RBF to save my life
> 
> ITALY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


Hetalia! :th_love:

How about SatW?


----------



## knife

RedPandas said:


> All ya'll tall people should think about the little people. I wouldn't be able to match you people's heights even if I wear hooker heels. :shocked:


Hey, Karrin Murphy's five nothing and she's badass:










Think about what she looks like when she's standing next to Harry Dresden :tongue:


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

RedPandas said:


> All ya'll tall people should think about the little people. I wouldn't be able to match you people's heights even if I wear hooker heels. :shocked:


Are those the Lucite ones or the black ones with the straps. :laughing:


----------



## knife

Since I'm still thinking about the Dresden Files:

Things I want -- a duster coat










God those things are sexy :th_woot::th_love:


----------



## wickedly

Peace Maker said:


> I need some counter-motivation to pursuing an ISFJ, help, I can't deal with this. Please, endow me with the power of negative anecdotes. She's so stubborn and realistic and I can't stop thinking of ways to fix (if you know what I mean) her.


when in doubt, whip it out.


----------



## Fantome

Peace Maker said:


> I need some counter-motivation to pursuing an ISFJ, help, I can't deal with this. Please, endow me with the power of negative anecdotes. She's so stubborn and realistic and I can't stop thinking of ways to fix (if you know what I mean) her.


Say: hey baby, you knew that there's 50% we fuck tonight. How come? Well, I want.... The other 50% is up to you 

It either works out, or she won't talk to you anymore. Win-Win.


----------



## Peace Maker

I'm actually completely sure she aint interested in this crap. She's just so insecure I can't help but wonder wtf goes on inside her head. Si without the Ti to process makes no sense, it makes her so presumptuous and self-victimizing. All she thinks about is how something happened before and how shit burned down, without giving reason a chance to judge the situation. And in these ways, I know that we'd never work out.

But the conversations that run deep into the night...
The way it always seems like there's a million ways to interpret something she says...
God help me find she's somekind of manipulative lyer so I can be at peace


----------



## Fantome

Wow, you deep INTP sir. 

Do watchu gotta do brotha.
Grow some balls and ask her, best way to find out. 
Gotta go for it !


----------



## Peace Maker

Problem is, I can tell she's only going to be bad news. I've observed in her what I see as typical among (E/I)SFJs, they hide their discomfort until it blows out like a fuse and I'm not brave enough to let that go off on me.

I could already feel the stress I cause just with my TP tendencies, she keeps subconsciously trying to turn off her Fe to reflect my way of communication, and that makes her very uncomfortable.

Trouble is, why is she doing it? It'd be so easy for me to withdraw if she'd just acknowledge that we shouldn't talk anymore. I hate making people uncomfortable passively like this and I kind of wish we never met in the first place.


----------



## Fantome

Dude, sincerely, I was in relationship with en ESFJ and it was the worst relation I've had. 
It was mostly working until one of us open his mouth. 

ENTP ESFJ is probably similar to INTP ISFJ relationship.
I wouldn't invest anymore time into it if I was you. 
If you don't have the balls to ask her out and take the steam once. Simply forget about her and stop trying to force a conversation.


----------



## Peace Maker

Fantome said:


> If you don't have the balls to ask her out and take the steam once. Simply forget about her and stop trying to force a conversation.


You're right, time to fill up on ice cream and play video games.


----------



## Fantome

Peace Maker said:


> You're right, time to fill up on ice cream and play video games.


Lmao,
Nah bro, didn't mean it like that. Well, yes I did. 
But if I could feel empathy, I'd prob be sad for you. 

Is she like the only crush you've had to far? Could you see more women or you are a real INTP and never get outta home?


----------



## Peace Maker

Fantome said:


> Lmao,
> Nah bro, didn't mean it like that. Well, yes I did.
> But if I could feel empathy, I'd prob be sad for you.
> 
> Is she like the only crush you've had to far? Could you see more women or you are a real INTP and never get outta home?


The first _serious_ crush, of course not _the only_. I'm moving to a different country when I finish school in a year - not a good time for a relationship.

I made it sound like I literally don't have a life outside of this one person and that would be wrong. I wasn't _looking_ for someone, she just moved in at the start of this semester, and needed some help. I happen to do all but one of the subjects she does and get half decent grades.


----------



## Fantome

Dude, you're studying in another country. 
Why stick on one woman? Yea I get it, she might be the mysterious, hard to understand kind of girl you like but still.

My advice, meet as many woman as possible! 
Find some extraverted friends to "chill" with, they will get the attention of the girls and use your sneaky intp's charming skills.


----------



## starwars

how do I concentrate on one thing and one thing only
need to do work but no im on this site
anyway, hi fellow ntps


----------



## Peace Maker

Fantome said:


> she might be the mysterious, hard to understand kind of girl you like but still.
> 
> Find some extraverted friends to "chill" with, and use your sneaky intp's charming skills.


Not really mysterious, just kind of slow to learn, stressed about everything and goes into defensive mode whenever you question her. So I wouldn't say mysterious, just _undeliberately_ intriguing because of her polarising behaviours, that is the only practical reason I was attracted to her.

Extraverts typically bore me. There's a group of NT/Fs I am aquainted to with varying degrees of extraversion, but
I wouldn't say any of them are attention grabbing. I'd go as far to say that if I were to try, I'd appear much more extraverted than they are. No other group really exists that I can tag along with, my tiny circle of friends play into that, we are't as much the outcasts, as we are just self appointed smartasses that doesn't fit in anywhere else. It's always like my other friend is mentally old and I am mentally ageless.

I'm also not old enough for drinks, so yeah ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Fantome

Time you enjoy wasting is not wasted time.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Dear parrot,

Ha.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I saw @dulcinea post about how she disliked when there were specific lounges for specific types and it made me remember that this place exists. <3 

How's everyone doing? :tongue:


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

It appears I'm the only one chilling in the lounge. It also seems today's theme is to dig up as many old threads as possible..Because I can.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:


> It appears I'm the only one chilling in the lounge. It also seems today's theme is to dig up as many old threads as possible..Because I can.


Yeah, I get it.


----------



## Restless Thinker

@SirCanSir would probably like this place, especially if it became active enough.


----------



## SirCanSir

Hero Within said:


> @SirCanSir would probably like this place, especially if it became active enough.


It appears im a well known shitposter ^^


----------



## Restless Thinker

SirCanSir said:


> It appears im a well known shitposter ^^


And yet you haven't been banned yet for some reason h:


----------



## SirCanSir

Hero Within said:


> And yet you haven't been banned yet for some reason h:


Its better not to not provoke founder, he/she appeared out of nowhere and changed ranks last time.

Banning someone is just as easy lol


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

Wine, in a can....
Sign of the apocalypse?

Manbuns...No, just no.

Do the employees at Bath and Body Works lose their sense of smell after a month of working there? 

Toys R' Us went belly up, yet another piece of my childhood, vanished.

What is the deal with those Coke bottles with your name on it? Good way to let potential thieves know who you are...

When is the U.S. going to join the rest of the world and adopt the metric system?

Leashes on kids, looks fucking ridiculous.


----------



## SirCanSir

WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:


> Wine, in a can....
> Sign of the apocalypse?
> 
> Manbuns...No, just no.
> 
> Do the employees at Bath and Body Works lose their sense of smell after a month of working there?
> 
> Toys R' Us went belly up, yet another piece of my childhood, vanished.
> 
> What is the deal with those Coke bottles with your name on it? Good way to let potential thieves know who you are...
> 
> When is the U.S. going to join the rest of the world and adopt the metric system?
> 
> Leashes on kids, looks fucking ridiculous.


1. Whaaa???

2. Whats that

3. nic job i guess

4. hmmm

5. Its only the first name and works only for silly love-birds with silly happiness sources

6. Never they prefer their feet for some reason.

7.WHAT? Would do it too i guess if i had kids.


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

SirCanSir said:


> WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wine, in a can....
> Sign of the apocalypse?
> 
> Manbuns...No, just no.
> 
> Do the employees at Bath and Body Works lose their sense of smell after a month of working there?
> 
> Toys R' Us went belly up, yet another piece of my childhood, vanished.
> 
> What is the deal with those Coke bottles with your name on it? Good way to let potential thieves know who you are...
> 
> When is the U.S. going to join the rest of the world and adopt the metric system?
> 
> Leashes on kids, looks fucking ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Whaaa???
> 
> 2. Whats that
> 
> 3. nic job i guess
> 
> 4. hmmm
> 
> 5. Its only the first name and works only for silly love-birds with silly happiness sources
> 
> 6. Never they prefer their feet for some reason.
> 
> 7.WHAT? Would do it too i guess if i had kids.
Click to expand...

Wine in a can is real, unfortunately. Just wait until it hits your local market. Leashing your kids? Well since I don't plan on having kids it's a mute point. Still, I suppose if your child had ADHD or was just extremely contrary it might be necessary. 

Hipsters and manbuns go together like coffee and cigarettes...Ah that first cigarette right after you eat dinner, or wake up. Sometimes I miss smoking, but my lungs certainly don't miss it!


----------



## Pifanjr

WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:


> What is the deal with those Coke bottles with your name on it? Good way to let potential thieves know who you are...


How exactly would that help potential thieves?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I knew I was onto something by only drinking out of coke bottles with the name "Harold" on them. They're never gonna find me.


----------



## SirCanSir

WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:


> Wine in a can is real, unfortunately. Just wait until it hits your local market. Leashing your kids? Well since I don't plan on having kids it's a mute point. Still, I suppose if your child had ADHD or was just extremely contrary it might be necessary.
> 
> Hipsters and manbuns go together like coffee and cigarettes...Ah that first cigarette right after you eat dinner, or wake up. Sometimes I miss smoking, but my lungs certainly don't miss it!


Nah its not about ADHD, considering Ne randomness if i ever get to have a child it wouldnt be exaggerating for it to turn out like that 
(I cant really tell when Ne stops and ADHD begins as wise @Geonerd once said).

An ex smoker missing the good ol days? Ive cut it down recently and im only smoking when out. Somehow i convinced my mind that smoking is only a fun addition to fun. Just like Alcohol.


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

Pifanjr said:


> WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the deal with those Coke bottles with your name on it? Good way to let potential thieves know who you are...
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly would that help potential thieves?
Click to expand...

You have a point...Just knowing someone's first name is not enough to go on. What I actually wanted to say was a remark about creepy guys, but I've had so much bad luck lately in that department I changed my answer at the last minute. The whole "speak of the devil and he will appear" type of superstition..Yes I know it makes no logical sense.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:


> You have a point...Just knowing someone's first name is not enough to go on. What I actually wanted to say was a remark about creepy guys, but I've had so much bad luck lately in that department I changed my answer at the last minute. The whole "speak of the devil and he will appear" type of superstition..Yes I know it makes no logical sense.


Idk @SirCanSir and myself are here. We're pretty creepy.


----------



## SirCanSir

daleks_exterminate said:


> Idk @SirCanSir and myself are here. We're pretty creepy.


Considering you are a female and im a male we could be the Jesse and James duo from team rocket.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

SirCanSir said:


> Considering you are a female and im a male we could be the Jesse and James duo from team rocket.


Let's make up a saying and take over threads.


----------



## SirCanSir

daleks_exterminate said:


> Let's make up a saying and take over threads.


We need a mewoth

to say "thats right"


----------



## Geonerd

WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:


> Wine, in a can....
> Sign of the apocalypse?
> 
> Manbuns...No, just no.
> 
> Do the employees at Bath and Body Works lose their sense of smell after a month of working there?
> 
> Toys R' Us went belly up, yet another piece of my childhood, vanished.
> 
> What is the deal with those Coke bottles with your name on it? Good way to let potential thieves know who you are...
> 
> When is the U.S. going to join the rest of the world and adopt the metric system?
> 
> Leashes on kids, looks fucking ridiculous.


-Wine is getting so popular, they are figuring out ways to drink it in places where glass bottles are forbidden and there are women (I do stereotype on this) that like white zinfandel and other crappy wines that it really doesn't matter if it is bottled correctly. Personally, I can't imagine drinking it.

-Man buns (especially combined with uncontrolled facial hair) is about the worst look a man can have. Why have long hair if you never wear it down.

-I think they would lose their sense of smell within a day. It turns out they pump that smell into the store. It is not from the actual product (an employee pointed the scent machine out to me once).

-Toys R Us is sad, though they were overpriced compared to Target or Walmart. The interesting thing is that it wasn't Amazon that pushed it out but basically investors that Hudsucker Proxy-ed it (if you've never seen that movie, I high suggest it-Paul Newman, Tim Robbins, and Jennifer Jason Lee are great in it) without buying it up again.

-I don't think I have ever seen a Coke bottle with a common name on it though. I tried to find a John one for my kid's teacher and instead saw 15 Alissa's and Jose.

-We use metric in science in the US. I use it all the time, except when I am figuring out topography or underground water levels because the maps I am using are in feet. I use 10th of a foot opposed to inches though. I doubt they will change it any time soon. There is way too much to redo if they convert.

-Leashes are crazy but I think there are some kids that probably need them. Although my kids are wanderers, I never felt the need to get one. I just was very clear depending where we were what I expected out them. I also used bribes at times in the grocery store. If they both stayed near enough the cart that in a few steps they could touch it, they could get candy or a drink at the end. They both had to do it so if one wandered off, they both wouldn't get it. Made them both pay attention to each other and keep them in line so I could actually get my shopping done instead of having to constantly trying to keep them near me and me inevitably forgetting some necessary grocery item. They are older now so even if they wander off, they know how and where to find me.


----------



## Zeptus

Nice, A place for INTPs..... To learn how to become more like ENTPs ;-)


----------



## knitsix

All I can think of reading the title of this thread is this.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

knitsix said:


> All I can think of reading the title of this thread is this.


Halt Filthy infiltrator! You have committed crimes against this thread and her people! What say you in your defense?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Geonerd said:


> -Wine is getting so popular, they are figuring out ways to drink it in places where glass bottles are forbidden and there are women (I do stereotype on this) that like white zinfandel and other crappy wines that it really doesn't matter if it is bottled correctly. Personally, I can't imagine drinking it.


My husband, brother-in-law, and father all like sweet wine. I can't even do simi sweet. I like wine like I like my humor, dry. 



> -Man buns (especially combined with uncontrolled facial hair) is about the worst look a man can have. Why have long hair if you never wear it down.


And why is it a new staple amongst baristas?



> -I think they would lose their sense of smell within a day. It turns out they pump that smell into the store. It is not from the actual product (an employee pointed the scent machine out to me once).


What?! I'm going to open a toxic sludge themed store and pump in the smell of rotting things. I think it would be a big hit. 



> -Toys R Us is sad, though they were overpriced compared to Target or Walmart. The interesting thing is that it wasn't Amazon that pushed it out but basically investors that Hudsucker Proxy-ed it (if you've never seen that movie, I high suggest it-Paul Newman, Tim Robbins, and Jennifer Jason Lee are great in it) without buying it up again.


I was the weird kid who had a life sized replica of a stegosaurus skeleton in my room and nothing else really fit and wanted educational toys. It was one of the places that carried obscure things so I do feel for all the weirdos like I was. 



> -I don't think I have ever seen a Coke bottle with a common name on it though. I tried to find a John one for my kid's teacher and instead saw 15 Alissa's and Jose.


Do you live in Texas? 



> -We use metric in science in the US. I use it all the time, except when I am figuring out topography or underground water levels because the maps I am using are in feet. I use 10th of a foot opposed to inches though. I doubt they will change it any time soon. There is way too much to redo if they convert.


I learned metric but I'm having to relearn living in Europe. Celsius and kelometers are pretty easy but I do have to think about some of the other measurements more. 



> -Leashes are crazy but I think there are some kids that probably need them. Although my kids are wanderers, I never felt the need to get one. I just was very clear depending where we were what I expected out them. I also used bribes at times in the grocery store. If they both stayed near enough the cart that in a few steps they could touch it, they could get candy or a drink at the end. They both had to do it so if one wandered off, they both wouldn't get it. Made them both pay attention to each other and keep them in line so I could actually get my shopping done instead of having to constantly trying to keep them near me and me inevitably forgetting some necessary grocery item. They are older now so even if they wander off, they know how and where to find me.


I see why some people use them but I really want to avoid it with my spawn. That actually makes me think of discipline. My parents believed the whole "if you spare the rod you spoil the child thing" so we were all disciplined with spanking. It caused me to respect my parents less. My husbands parents didn't spank, but were very consistent "if you throw that toy again we're leaving" and then would follow through with whatever they said. My husband and his siblings all seemed much more well behaved from stories of their childhood and are more respectful towards their parents today. My parents think if I don't spank my daughter she'd be spoiled and a brat, despite it being illegal in this country and fairly normal where I'm from (the Midwest of USA) and children here not throwing fits everywhere and children there doing so. They're both Fi doms so maybe their idea that it works trumps evidence that it doesn't.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Zeptus said:


> Nice, A place for INTPs..... To learn how to become more like ENTPs ;-)


Heh don't tell them :wink:


----------



## Geonerd

daleks_exterminate said:


> I see why some people use them but I really want to avoid it with my spawn. That actually makes me think of discipline. My parents believed the whole "if you spare the rod you spoil the child thing" so we were all disciplined with spanking. It caused me to respect my parents less. My husbands parents didn't spank, but were very consistent "if you throw that toy again we're leaving" and then would follow through with whatever they said. My husband and his siblings all seemed much more well behaved from stories of their childhood and are more respectful towards their parents today. My parents think if I don't spank my daughter she'd be spoiled and a brat, despite it being illegal in this country and fairly normal where I'm from (the Midwest of USA) and children here not throwing fits everywhere and children there doing so. They're both Fi doms so maybe their idea that it works trumps evidence that it doesn't.


My dad would NEVER spank us and actually got mad at mom when she once smacked my brother. My mom would give me a wack on the butt when she was angry but I always saw it as she was being irrational and the spank was for her benefit to release anger, not to keep me in line. In general though, my parents used reasoning with me or punished me by taking away some sort of social activity with my friends (or take away using the phone-this is back in the day where you would talk for hours to your friends on the land line phone by pulling the cord into a room and attempt to close the door for privacy). My husband's dad got out the belt but gave up on it when the kids got indifferent about it (he started making them write lines). My husband and I do not spank or use corporal punishment because what I learned from my mom is that spanking just shows it's ok to hit when you are angry enough. My kids are pretty good so I rarely have to punish them but I tend to take away privileges and or make them work it out and put it in their court. I had toy jail (which was a basket up high but still visible) that was for any toy that was thrown out of anger at each other, a toy they were fighting over, or if I had repeatedly asked them to pick up something that was out way too long or in the way. I always gave warnings before I took it away though so the ball was in their court to resolve the conflict or pick it up. There were a few things that repeatedly was an issue that I threatened to give away and actually did. I also gave specific number of days the toy went in "jail" and stuck to it. Quite honestly, sticking to the punishments and giving warnings about the consequences is about the only thing that works. I find with corporal punishment, it just causes the kids to get more sneaky, lie, and hide things in fear of their parent over them actually stopping the act.

P.S-I'm from the Midwest too in a large suburban liberal area. Spanking is definitely looked down upon here but the further away from the big city you get the more it is accepted. The town I grew up in was right at the edge of what would be considered "suburbs" and they still have a decent amount of people that accept spanking.


----------



## knitsix

I'm just an inverse ENTP! 
My functions are confused!


----------



## IDontThinkSo

WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:


> Wine, in a can....
> Sign of the apocalypse?
> 
> *Stop drinking wine is for losers and I'm french. Don't expect drinkers to take the best decisions it's foolish.*
> 
> Manbuns...No, just no.
> 
> *Keep your privileges for the past where your neurons also belong. *
> 
> Do the employees at Bath and Body Works lose their sense of smell after a month of working there?
> 
> *I don't care who cares about Bath and Body seriously die in a fire already. *
> 
> Toys R' Us went belly up, yet another piece of my childhood, vanished.
> 
> *Yes your world is crumbling apart it's so sad wait no it's hilarious.
> *
> What is the deal with those Coke bottles with your name on it? Good way to let potential thieves know who you are...
> 
> *Maybe it's the point maybe you'd have kept your neurons if you didn't exhaust them with stupid questions.
> *
> When is the U.S. going to join the rest of the world and adopt the metric system?
> 
> *It's not when it's how, and how is without you. Because if you can't solve a problem you're part of the issue.*
> 
> Leashes on kids, looks fucking ridiculous.
> 
> *Not if they are equipped with a tasing function.
> *


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I'm going to show up at @IDontThinkSo's house one day to hangout with a bag of wine (is that a thing?) Whatever, it is now...just a bag of wine and like homemade tamales. And we'll go swimming or something and it'll be fun. And @Pifanjr and I will mock him with "hon hon hon begutte, eiffle tower" but we'll be in France and all the French will vomit to make fun of our Dutch. 

It will be a glorious day.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Geonerd said:


> My dad would NEVER spank us and actually got mad at mom when she once smacked my brother. My mom would give me a wack on the butt when she was angry but I always saw it as she was being irrational and the spank was for her benefit to release anger, not to keep me in line. In general though, my parents used reasoning with me or punished me by taking away some sort of social activity with my friends (or take away using the phone-this is back in the day where you would talk for hours to your friends on the land line phone by pulling the cord into a room and attempt to close the door for privacy). My husband's dad got out the belt but gave up on it when the kids got indifferent about it (he started making them write lines). My husband and I do not spank or use corporal punishment because what I learned from my mom is that spanking just shows it's ok to hit when you are angry enough. My kids are pretty good so I rarely have to punish them but I tend to take away privileges and or make them work it out and put it in their court. I had toy jail (which was a basket up high but still visible) that was for any toy that was thrown out of anger at each other, a toy they were fighting over, or if I had repeatedly asked them to pick up something that was out way too long or in the way. I always gave warnings before I took it away though so the ball was in their court to resolve the conflict or pick it up. There were a few things that repeatedly was an issue that I threatened to give away and actually did. I also gave specific number of days the toy went in "jail" and stuck to it. Quite honestly, sticking to the punishments and giving warnings about the consequences is about the only thing that works. I find with corporal punishment, it just causes the kids to get more sneaky, lie, and hide things in fear of their parent over them actually stopping the act.
> 
> P.S-I'm from the Midwest too in a large suburban liberal area. Spanking is definitely looked down upon here but the further away from the big city you get the more it is accepted. The town I grew up in was right at the edge of what would be considered "suburbs" and they still have a decent amount of people that accept spanking.


Yeah I'm pretty sure we'll be like this.


----------



## Senah

@daleks_exterminate


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

Terence Trent d'Arby, circa 1987, is one fine looking man. So sensual as well...Damn if only circumstances were different and I was born years earlier. I'd fuck him. Hmmm..

Yup. My taste in men spans the globe apparently..Not to mention Tupac was pretty good looking too...


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

IDontThinkSo said:


> WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wine, in a can....
> Sign of the apocalypse?
> 
> *Stop drinking wine is for losers and I'm french. Don't expect drinkers to take the best decisions it's foolish.*
> 
> Manbuns...No, just no.
> 
> *Keep your privileges for the past where your neurons also belong. *
> 
> Do the employees at Bath and Body Works lose their sense of smell after a month of working there?
> 
> *I don't care who cares about Bath and Body seriously die in a fire already. *
> 
> Toys R' Us went belly up, yet another piece of my childhood, vanished.
> 
> *Yes your world is crumbling apart it's so sad wait no it's hilarious.
> *
> What is the deal with those Coke bottles with your name on it? Good way to let potential thieves know who you are...
> 
> *Maybe it's the point maybe you'd have kept your neurons if you didn't exhaust them with stupid questions.
> *
> When is the U.S. going to join the rest of the world and adopt the metric system?
> 
> *It's not when it's how, and how is without you. Because if you can't solve a problem you're part of the issue.*
> 
> Leashes on kids, looks fucking ridiculous.
> 
> *Not if they are equipped with a tasing function.
> *
Click to expand...

Wow you really are a pretentious asshole...Ten to one this little tirade of yours happened after our blow out a few months ago, because you can't stand the fact that I refused to engage with you further. So instead, you throw a tantrum like a 3 year old... 

I have news for you...You're not God, you don't have all the answers, and the only thing you've managed to accomplish with this is show how much of an immature child you really are...

Go fuck yourself...


----------



## IDontThinkSo

WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:


> Wow you really are a pretentious asshole...Ten to one this little tirade of yours happened after our blow out a few months ago, because you can't stand the fact that I refused to engage with you further. So instead, you throw a tantrum like a 3 year old...
> 
> I have news for you...You're not God, you don't have all the answers, and the only thing you've managed to accomplish with this is show how much of an immature child you really are...
> 
> Go fuck yourself...


Omg you're so butthurt it's so funny, I was just playing angry and answering ridiculously to ridiculous questions, how can you even believe it was a serious post, refused to what? Who cares lol wow I'm not god but it's all about you refusing stuff and people don't like it, so what is your confirmation bias really? ALL OF THEM


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

IDontThinkSo said:


> WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you really are a pretentious asshole...Ten to one this little tirade of yours happened after our blow out a few months ago, because you can't stand the fact that I refused to engage with you further. So instead, you throw a tantrum like a 3 year old...
> 
> I have news for you...You're not God, you don't have all the answers, and the only thing you've managed to accomplish with this is show how much of an immature child you really are...
> 
> Go fuck yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> Omg you're so butthurt it's so funny, I was just playing angry and answering ridiculously to ridiculous questions, how can you even believe it was a serious post, refused to what? Who cares lol wow I'm not god but it's all about you refusing stuff and people don't like it, so what is your confirmation bias really? ALL OF THEM
Click to expand...

You seriously expect me to believe you...Everybody on this site knows what you're like; but no one has had the balls to say it...

You can try to turn the tables all you like, but the fact is anyone can see that this was done deliberately, to provoke...

My suggestion to you is to take a long hard look at yourself before trying to shift the blame onto others...I already know my where my weaknesses lie, do you? Apparently not....


----------



## daleks_exterminate

daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm going to show up at @IDontThinkSo's house one day to hangout with a bag of wine (is that a thing?) Whatever, it is now...just a bag of wine and like homemade tamales. And we'll go swimming or something and it'll be fun. And @Pifanjr and I will mock him with "hon hon hon begutte, eiffle tower" but we'll be in France and all the French will vomit to make fun of our Dutch.
> 
> It will be a glorious day.


I stand by this, but @Red Panda can come. Even if she's not allowed to post here


----------



## daleks_exterminate




----------

